# Think Tank > Political Philosophy & Government Policy >  If Culture isn't Genetic and Preservation of Culture is the Goal...

## TheCount

Then adoption of non-white children by whites is the best possible method of cultural preservation.

Is there a reason why there aren't any alt-right personalities advocating for this?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Then adoption of non-white children by whites is the best possible method of cultural preservation.
> 
> Is there a reason why there aren't any alt-right personalities advocating for this?


Many condescending white progressives believe exactly this and practice it.

But it's not one or the other.

It's both.

----------


## Swordsmyth

If anyone wants to adopt children of any skin color they are free to but that is irrelevant, any adopted children will still be subjected to our kleptocracy:
*The primary cause of the west's demographic problem is kleptocracy*Adoption instead of procreation is not a sustainable policy.

We must solve the real problem.

You seem to be more interested in population replacement and white genocide.
You seem to have the racial motivation.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

Culture _is,_ in part, genetic. How could it not be? Where does culture come from, if not the interaction of genes and environment? This is the first law of behavioral genetics.​

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Culture _is,_ in part, genetic. How could it not be? Where does culture come from, if not the interaction of genes and environment? This is the first law of behavioral genetics.​


Individual choices accepted and copied by other individuals make the largest contribution, the exact proportions may be debated.

In any case TheVampire isn't interested in solving the problem and his suggestion wouldn't, he is interested in population replacement and white genocide.
It seems that he really agrees with you that genetics plays a large role in culture and he wishes to alter our culture by manipulating our gene pool.

----------


## euphemia

Notice you don’t see it much the other way.

----------


## dannno

> Then adoption of non-white children by whites is the best possible method of cultural preservation.
> 
> Is there a reason why there aren't any alt-right personalities advocating for this?


Did you know that breast milk comes out of a woman different if it is a boy than if it is a girl?

Having a healthy child starts from the beginning. It is important that the child is around the mother consistently, otherwise they will believe they were abandoned and their mother has died. This can create stress and many problems throughout life. It is important that the woman breastfeeds the child, holds the child, has eye contact with the child, voice interactions, etc, etc.. 


106:45 - 1:10:00









If your only choice is adoption, then I'd say go for it. But having your own kids as part of a two parent mother/father household is always going to be preferable.

----------


## dannno

> Then adoption of non-white children by whites is the best possible method of cultural preservation.
> 
> Is there a reason why there aren't any alt-right personalities advocating for this?


Do you consider Mike Cernovich an alt-right personality? He has been talking $#@! on the alt-right for over two years, but all your favorite publications believe he is alt-right.

His wife is Persian and his daughter is half Persian.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Did you know that breast milk comes out of a woman different if it is a boy than if it is a girl?
> 
> Having a healthy child starts from the beginning. It is important that the child is around the mother consistently, otherwise they will believe they were abandoned and their mother has died. This can create stress and many problems throughout life. It is important that the woman breastfeeds the child, holds the child, has eye contact with the child, voice interactions, etc, etc.. 
> 
> 
> 106:45 - 1:10:00
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good points.
How many children are available for adoption at any time because they are orphans etc.?
Is TheVampire suggesting that the west should engage in child trafficking by buying children who already have perfectly good parents?

----------


## Ender

Have several friends, and one family member, who have adopted children from different ethnic backgrounds & the kids are great & the families are very happy.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Have several friends, and one family member, who have adopted children from different ethnic backgrounds & the kids are great & the families are very happy.


That's nice, I've known families like that as well but it isn't a solution to our demographic problems.

----------


## AdamL

Wow, so all we have to do to preserve western civilization and our people is take all of the non-white children from their parent(s) and raise them as our own?

----------


## AdamL



----------


## timosman

> _Culture is an unusual instrument in that it constitutes a discovery which, in order to function, must be hidden from its creators. This invention is devised unconsciously and remains fully efficient until it is completely recognized by its inventors. Paradoxically, it is subject to collapse upon recognition: being its authors, you disclaimed authorship._



Who invented culture?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Who invented culture?


Who invented personality?

----------


## Superfluous Man

> You seem to be more interested in population replacement and white genocide.
> You seem to have the racial motivation.


How does anything he said relate to population replacement or white genocide?

----------


## Superfluous Man

> That's nice, I've known families like that as well but it isn't a solution to our demographic problems.


What is a "demographic problem"?

----------


## oyarde

> What is a "demographic problem"?


I think of it as too many communists .

----------


## Superfluous Man

> I think of it as too many communists .


In that case, I don't see how Swordsmyth's point stands. If there is an over-representation of communists among the darker-skinned members of a population, then disabusing them of communism through whatever peaceful means, including suggestions like those raised in the OP, would solve that demographic problem.

It seems to me that he must have been referring to some demographic problem that would continue to obtain for as long as those darker-skinned members of the population were present, regardless of their ideologies. Almost as if their presence itself constituted a demographic problem.

The meaning of his previous mention of "white genocide" may also shed some light on that.

----------


## oyarde

I am surprised to see the Count so active . I thought once he was banned from the US he would just be sitting in Haiti eating dirt pies or something .

----------


## H_H

> *If Culture isn't Genetic and Preservation of Culture is the Goal...*
> 
> Then adoption of non-white children by whites is the best possible method of cultural preservation.
> 
> Is there a reason why there aren't any alt-right personalities advocating for this?


I love you, Wonka.  Leading the forum by the hand down paths I can't, lest I get banned yet again.  Thanks, bro.

But I _can_ break it down, for the casual and for the new initiates.  They can't ban me for that, right?  So I'll do that.

There's four Wonkish assertions:

1. Culture is not genetic.
2. Preservation of culture is our goal.
3. Adoption of brownies by whiteys will, like, make the whole world culturally whitey or some junk
4. _Profit!_  No, just kidding, it's _How comes that alt-righty isn't adopting all the kids in the world to Save Whiteness?

_So, the poison pill, the diabolical cleverness that Wonka has inserted in order to lead you down the Evil Primrose Path... can you spot it?  He even rearranged the order of assertions (which by logical progression should be 2, 1, 3, 4) to make it more prominent, and also put it in the title instead of the body.  He's trying to help you out.  The pill:

*1. Culture is not genetic. 

*Now think about this statement?  Is this statement true and fact-based, or is it a loony blatant lie which flies in the face of all history and could only be believed by the most deplorably ignorant peasants?


Hmm.........

----------


## AuH20

It is odd how most libertarians are predominantly 'white.' In the +80 percentile. Nothing to see here.

----------


## AuH20

White/White Culture? 'Chicken or the egg' argument?

----------


## AuH20

Libertarian culture is an accessible program for other platforms (races), but it runs more efficiently or better in certain gene pools.

----------


## otherone



----------


## oyarde

> 


I do not know what any of that means but I am suspicious of your culture .

----------


## RJB

I do know that if you have white genetics, you will get shamed if you appropriate another culture.  I am not sure if that works the other way.

----------


## dannno

> I do know that if you have white genetics, you will get shamed if you appropriate another culture.  I am not sure if that works the other way.

----------


## otherone

> I do not know what any of that means but I am suspicious of your culture .


Exactly.  Keep staring at  my shiny holiday ornaments.  Ignore the hand removing your wallet.

----------


## H_H

> Exactly.  Keep staring at  my shiny Christmas ornaments.


Merry Christmas.

See, at least we won the War On Christmas.  We're all saying Marry Christmas again.  Everybody was this year.  That's been nice.

So Merry Christmas again, OtherOne!

----------


## Swordsmyth

> How does anything he said relate to population replacement or white genocide?


Instead of seeking a solution to plummeting birth rates in western societies he is suggesting that we adopt children of other races, if that was even practical it would result in a replacement of whites by the other races and the end of whites.




> What is a "demographic problem"?


Birth rates that are dropping far below replacement level.

----------


## timosman

> Merry Christmas.
> 
> See, at least we won the War On Christmas.  We're all saying Marry Christmas again.  Everybody was this year.  That's been nice.
> 
> So Merry Christmas again, OtherOne!


You have to admit it feels strange to realize how repressed everybody allowed themselves to be.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> In that case, I don't see how Swordsmyth's point stands. If there is an over-representation of communists among the darker-skinned members of a population, then disabusing them of communism through whatever peaceful means, including suggestions like those raised in the OP, would solve that demographic problem.
> 
> It seems to me that he must have been referring to some demographic problem that would continue to obtain for as long as those darker-skinned members of the population were present, regardless of their ideologies. Almost as if their presence itself constituted a demographic problem.
> 
> The meaning of his previous mention of "white genocide" may also shed some light on that.


Aside from the intended end of whites the adopted children would still suffer from our kleptocracy and their birth rates would be too low, I already pointed that out in my first post in this thread.

----------


## H_H

> Individual choices accepted and copied by other individuals make the largest contribution, the exact proportions may be debated.


Quick:

Individuals have genes; true or false?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Quick:
> 
> Individuals have genes; true or false?


True

----------


## H_H

> What is a "demographic problem"?


I don't know SuperMan; what is a demographic Solution?

Mmm?

In your view.

That might shed some harsh, eye-hurting arc-light on the wordys.  Eh?

For that matter, what does "demographics" mean?  Can you at least have the decency to define it for us plebes?  Looks like a goofy, professorial word to me.  Probably made up by a commie.  And how are we supposed to have any idea what it means?  It reminds me of something I've seen before, though..... what was that?.....

Hey, wait a minute, this demogardic gobbly you're on about, it doesn't have anything to do with demo-CRACY, does it?

----------


## H_H

> True


Thank you.  Noted.

Stir.  Cover.  Let simmer and percolate two to five years.

Enjoy!

----------


## H_H

> Have several friends, and one family member, who have adopted children from different ethnic backgrounds & the kids are great & the families are very happy.


I would be more careful as to what you confess, Andrew.  Especially on behalf of others, whom you (presumably) care about, at least marginally.

Child trafficking -- sale, abduction, purchase, laundering, etc. -- has not always and everywhere been acceptable in human history.  It is possible it may become.... "unfashionable" again at some time in the future.  There may be repercussions for those who participated.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Thank you.  Noted.
> 
> Stir.  Cover.  Let simmer and percolate two to five years.
> 
> Enjoy!


The question that may be debated as I stated in my earlier post is how much influence does the genetics of the individual have on the choices they make.

I do not claim that it has none but I also believe that its effect is smaller than free will choices.

----------


## timosman

> I would be more careful as to what you confess, Andrew.  Especially on behalf of others, whom you (presumably) care about, at least marginally.
> 
> Child trafficking -- sale, abduction, purchase, laundering, etc. -- has not always and everywhere been acceptable in human history.  It is possible it may become.... "unfashionable" again at some time in the future.  There may be repercussions for those who participated.


Ender is probably not even in the country. It's OK.

----------


## H_H

> The question that may be debated


Umm, not here it mayn't be.

Nor on Facebook, nor on Google properties (incl. Youtube etc.), nor on Reddit, nor on Twitter....

Nope, you've gotta figure it out on your own.  Better, in a way.  No hand-holding.  Means no NPCs can possibly find their way there.  Everyone there is an independent thinking man, with a stream of consciousness and a loyalty to the truth.  That's a strong foundation of men to build on.  A toast:

_To the Future!_

----------


## H_H

> Ender is probably not even in the country. It's OK.


Pani-pani-pani-pani!  Pani-water!  Pani pani!

----------


## otherone

> Quick:
> 
> Individuals have genes; true or false?



It's a Christmas miracle! Dear Helmuth used the "I" word! Mayhap he was visited by three ghosts last week?
MERRY CHRISTMAS!

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Umm, not here it can't be.
> 
> Nor on Facebook, nor on Google properties (incl. Youtube etc.), nor on Reddit, nor on Twitter....
> 
> Nope, you've gotta figure it out on your own.  Better, in a way.  No hand-holding.  Means no NPCs can possibly find their way there.  Everyone there is an independent thinking man, with a stream of consciousness and a loyalty to the truth.  That's a strong foundation of men to build on.  A toast:
> 
> _To the Future!_


What I meant was that it could be debated in your own mind or over a kitchen table.
In spite of the fact that I believe that free will and cultural influence from parents and society is a larger factor than genetics I would like to see scientific studies (provided they were conducted ethically, no kidnapping of large numbers of children) and open debate on the topic so that I could either prove my position or adapt it to the facts.

Even if I just assume that I am right I am denied the chance to prove it by censorship, those who believe that genetics is the major factor will never listen to me so long as study and debate are banned for this topic.

Those who scream "racist" over the slightest suggestion that there is any genetic influence actually create an environment in which the most extreme racists are safe from being proved wrong.

----------


## H_H

> I do not claim that it has none but I also believe that its effect is smaller than free will choices.


Another interesting question:

I do believe in free will.  Deeply.  However, does every human body have a soul?

Recently it has been discovered that there is a large portion of the population that does not experience a running inner dialogue.  They have no stream of consciousness.

So, someone literally without a stream of consciousness, with no concept of that, does such a being have a soul?  Or are they empty avatars God placed on Earth to challenge us and make things more interesting?

This one I don't have the answer; just a fascinating question.

Anyway, moral: don't ever let NPCs bum you.  They're just NPCs.  They're a gift, not a curse.  The meaning's in the struggle.  And the struggle is fun.

----------


## H_H

> It's a Christmas miracle! Dear Helmuth used the "I" word! Mayhap he was visited by three ghosts last week?
> MERRY CHRISTMAS!


Aww, you ole softy.  

Yeah, I perchance to take out the old sentimental trinkets now and again and blow the dust off, if only to figure out whom to regift them to.

But a man should not have a bunch of purely sentimental objects he lugs around.  If they're not practical, if you're not using them, if you've outgrown them?  Then toss, toss, and toss some more.

----------


## dannno

> Recently it has been discovered that there is a large portion of the population that does not experience a running inner dialogue.  They have no stream of consciousness.


Wow, that's interesting.. Some people work really, really hard at meditating just to get a break from it.

----------


## pcosmar

> That's nice, I've known families like that as well but it isn't a solution to our demographic problems.


I don't see a demographic problem.

Culture is another thing

----------


## pcosmar

> Those who scream "racist" over the slightest suggestion that there is any genetic influence actually create an environment in which the most extreme racists are safe from being proved wrong.


There is no realistic Genetic difference as ALL Humans have a single ancestor.. 
 There is no such thing as Race and anyone who promotes such is worthy of derision..

Get the Phuck Out with that stupid race bait.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I don't see a demographic problem.


Well we have one, our native population is not reproducing enough.
Government is the cause of the problem and the foreigners that the government seeks to replace us with will make government and the problem worse.




> Culture is another thing


Yes some cultures are more desirable than others:

----------


## H_H

> Wow, that's interesting.. Some people work really, really hard at meditating just to get a break from it.


Yeah, I sometimes work (mostly completely ineffectually) at turning it off, inspired partly by a book I really like, _Mastery_, that talks about how by doing so you can access other types of intelligence which are pre-verbal (thinking inside other people's heads to relate to them via mirror neurons being the main one).

Anyway, NPC means Non-Player-Character, of course, from the video gaming world.  It's a meme.  It really has been driving certain people crazy the past few months.  They really, really don't like it.  Hits a nerve.

Like here are some characters trying to oppose the meme in such an NPC way that they inadvertently lend weight to the hypothesis.  Whoa, like: _Meta_!

----------


## Swordsmyth

> There is no realistic Genetic difference as ALL Humans have a single ancestor.. 
>  There is no such thing as Race and anyone who promotes such is worthy of derision..
> 
> Get the Phuck Out with that stupid race bait.


There are differences between people who come from different gene pools just as there are major differences between different animal populations/breeds.

Stop creating a safe space for racists who believe that genetics is the dominant factor in determining human behavior by trying to shut down study and debate.

----------


## pcosmar

> Well we have one, our native population is not reproducing enough.


Which "native" Population?

Native to Where?

You talk like your "culture" is something I want to preserve or promote.. and I think it stinks like death.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Which "native" Population?


Ours.




> Native to Where?


This country and the western world.




> You talk like your "culture" is something I want to preserve or promote.. and I think it stinks like death.


All cultures are corrupt, other cultures will not allow you as much freedom once they replace ours.

----------


## dannno

> There is no realistic Genetic difference as ALL Humans have a single ancestor.. 
>  There is no such thing as Race and anyone who promotes such is worthy of derision..
> 
> Get the Phuck Out with that stupid race bait.


From around the year 1000 AD to 1800 AD, eastern Jews were able to raise their average IQ by a whopping 20 points.. they did so because their culture promoted rich, intelligent, hard working, industrious men to be able to keep their earnings, marry a woman and have a lot of children. 

During the same time, the smartest Christians were sent to the clergy, and did not procreate. So their IQ stagnated. 

You should look into the average IQ differences between different groups of people from different areas. You don't have to call them races if you don't want to, it doesn't really make a difference what you call them. There are average IQ differences between northern Africans and sub-Saharan Africans.

----------


## pcosmar

> There are differences between people who come from different gene pools just as there are major differences between different animal populations/breeds.


Is that in the Eugenics talking points??

Sounds like their Human Farming rhetoric.  

After all,, you can't have *Superiority* without inferiority.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Is that in the Eugenics talking points??
> 
> Sounds like their Human Farming rhetoric.  
> 
> After all,, you can't have *Superiority* without inferiority.


Where did I say anything about superiority or inferiority?

----------


## pcosmar

> From around the year 1000 AD to 1800 AD, eastern Jews (snip)


Khazar,,

Most "jews" are not even related to Abraham.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Khazar,,
> 
> Most "jews" are not even related to Abraham.


Now who is nitpicking race?

----------


## pcosmar

> Where did I say anything about superiority or inferiority?


Same Rhetoric that I have been arguing since the 80s..
Same arguments,,,

Same $#@! that had contracts on my life from the Aryan Nation $#@!heads in the Missouri State Penitentiary.

I'm still here to argue the stupid RACE crap... NO SUCH THING.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Same Rhetoric that I have been arguing since the 80s..
> Same arguments,,,
> 
> Same $#@! that had contracts on my life from the Aryan Nation $#@!heads in the Missouri State Penitentiary.
> 
> I'm still here to argue the stupid RACE crap... NO SUCH THING.


No, I maintain that culture determined by individual choices that are taught to children is the dominant factor.

But that doesn't change the scientific facts that there ARE differences between different gene pools just as there are larger differences between animal populations isolated in different geographic regions.

I didn't say anything about superiority or inferiority, you just imagined it because you reacted to one side's propaganda by drinking the kool-aid offered by the other side of the coin.

----------


## pcosmar

> Now who is nitpicking race?


NOT Race.. Family Line

Many (most) who claim that family line are NOT...

But it is Neither a religion nor is it a Race... it is a Family Line.  and a wholly irrelevant one at this point despite Political Powers associated with it.




> For we wrestle not against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this world, against spiritual wickedness in high places.

----------


## pcosmar

> I didn't say anything about superiority or inferiority,


You posit that Your "Culture" is Superior.  and worth of protecting of defending from the Foreign Hordes and their Inferior culture.

I reject that Crap in TOTAL.

----------


## H_H

> I'm still here to argue the stupid RACE crap... NO SUCH THING.


Keep fighting the Good Fight, bro.  We're all with you.  The whole world's with you.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> NOT Race.. Family Line


Genetics then, it doesn't matter how you name it, you are making an issue of genetics shared by one group and not by another group.
As a culturalist I don't care whether they are Khazars or Jews but YOU do.




> Many (most) who claim that family line are NOT...


And YOU find that significant.




> But it is Neither a religion nor is it a Race... it is a Family Line.  and a wholly irrelevant one at this point despite Political Powers associated with it.


If it is so irrelevant then why did YOU bring it up?
Were you trying to distract from Dannno's point?
Or do you see some significance in group genetics?

----------


## pcosmar

> other cultures will not allow you as much freedom once they replace ours.


I gained my Freedom in a Jail cell.. and learned liberty walking the main yard.

I'll be fine.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> You posit that Your "Culture" is Superior.  and worth of protecting of defending from the Foreign Hordes and their Inferior culture.
> 
> I reject that Crap in TOTAL.


So you don't think this:




 Can be superior to this:

*Please notice that they have the same skin color.*

Cultural relativism is the worst sort of immorality and insanity.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I gained my Freedom in a Jail cell.. and learned liberty walking the main yard.
> 
> I'll be fine.


Pardon me if I try to prevent as many people as possible from having to do with only that level of freedom.

----------


## pcosmar

> Cultural relativism is the worst sort of immorality and insanity.


I volunteered to fight in Vietnam..

I have learned a whole lot since then.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I volunteered to fight in Vietnam..
> 
> I have learned a whole lot since then.


What does a war in which we tried to impose our culture on people who didn't want it have to do with the fact that some cultures are superior to other cultures and that we have a right to defend ours and avoid having a foreign one imposed on us just as the Vietnamese did?

----------


## pcosmar

> Pardon me if I try to prevent as many people as possible from having to do with only that level of freedom.


I am WATCHING YOUR CULTURE DO THAT TO THE WHOLE COUNTRY.

----------


## H_H



----------


## dannno

> Khazar,,
> 
> Most "jews" are not even related to Abraham.


That is correct. So is the rest of what I wrote, which is probably more important in the grand scheme of things.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I am WATCHING YOUR CULTURE DO THAT TO THE WHOLE COUNTRY.


The foreigners have already accelerated the process and they will make it impossible to reverse.

I would like to try to avoid becoming Venezuela or Zimbabwe.

----------


## pcosmar

> What does a war in which we tried to impose our culture on people who didn't want it have to do with the fact that some cultures are superior to other cultures and that we have a right to defend ours and avoid having a foreign one imposed on us just as the Vietnamese did?


 the *fact that some cultures are superior* to other cultures 

SO QUIT IMPOSING YOUR SICK CORRUPTED CULTURE ON OTHERS.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> 


If pcosmar had his way we wouldn't even be allowed to discuss culture.

----------


## pcosmar

> I would like to try to avoid becoming Venezuela or Zimbabwe.


I would like it to stop being like Israel and Nazi Germany combined.

I don't expect it though... I expect it to End.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> the *fact that some cultures are superior* to other cultures


Notice that I DIDN'T say "races".




> SO QUIT IMPOSING YOUR SICK CORRUPTED CULTURE ON OTHERS.


I'm more than happy to implement non-interventionism but I have a right to stop others from imposing THEIR SICK AND CORRUPTED CULTURES on me.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I would like it to stop being like Israel and Nazi Germany combined.


The invaders and excessive immigrants make that increasingly unlikely.




> I don't expect it though... I expect it to End.


Perhaps, but I would rather that it not end with the deaths of myself, my family, my friends and millions of my fellow Americans.
I would prefer to have a chance of building a better society on the ashes of the old one.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> That is correct. So is the rest of what I wrote, which is probably more important in the grand scheme of things.


pcosmar doesn't ever reply to the parts of your post that are important, he deflects rather than face facts.

----------


## pcosmar

> If pcosmar had his way we wouldn't even be allowed to discuss culture.


Honest discussion is not a problem..

Dishonesty blocks honest debate.  And Swordsmyth,, You quote White Supremacist rhetoric,, and promote the concept of Race, and then say your not a Racist..

You are dishonest. period.

----------


## dannno

> Same Rhetoric that I have been arguing since the 80s..
> Same arguments,,,
> 
> Same $#@! that had contracts on my life from the Aryan Nation $#@!heads in the Missouri State Penitentiary.
> 
> I'm still here to argue the stupid RACE crap... NO SUCH THING.


They teach people in prison to imprison themselves with their own mind. 

What you need to do is realize that the people you were in prison with, were imprisoned in their mind into group-think by the guards so they would fight against each other instead of everyone teaming up and fighting against the guards. 

But the reality is, black people on average are probably better at things like singing, music, poetry, basketball, running, jumping and sex.

Asian people on average are probably better at things like math, video games and an adherence to authority. 

White people on average are probably better at things like creating just economic systems, promoting free speech, surviving in cold, harsh climates and industriousness. 

Jewish people on average are probably better at things like writing, law, accounting, banking, finance, industry, comedy and entertainment (plays, movies, etc.)

I can't imagine life without some of the things listed in each group, so I really can't fathom how one could say a certain race or group is superior to another. 

That doesn't mean you need to imprison your own mind into denying the reality that there are differences between groups, but also realize that each has strengths and weaknesses.

It shouldn't be a competition, anyway.

----------


## dannno

> Honest discussion is not a problem..
> 
> Dishonesty blocks honest debate.  And Swordsmyth,, You quote White Supremacist rhetoric,, and promote the concept of Race, and then say your not a Racist..
> 
> You are dishonest. period.


No, you are projecting other people's views onto Swordsmyth.

----------


## timosman

> Asian people on average are probably better at things like math, video games and an adherence to authority.


Don't forget taking multiple choice tests.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Honest discussion is not a problem..


If only you would have one.




> Dishonesty blocks honest debate.


It certainly does, you should stop doing that.




> And Swordsmyth,, You quote White Supremacist rhetoric,,


That is a lie.





> and promote the concept of Race,


It exists, you can quibble over what to call it but even you find some significance in the difference between Khazars and Jews.





> and then say your not a Racist..


I am not one, racists believe that race is the dominant factor in human behavior and I do not, racists believe that one race is superior to another as opposed to my belief that they are different without being superior or inferior.




> You are dishonest. period.


You are dishonest, not only do you lie as I just pointed out but you deliberately ignore the important parts of posts and refuse to discuss them.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> They teach people in prison to imprison themselves with their own mind. 
> 
> What you need to do is realize that the people you were in prison with, were imprisoned in their mind into group-think by the guards so they would fight against each other instead of everyone teaming up and fighting against the guards. 
> 
> But the reality is, black people on average are probably better at things like singing, music, poetry, basketball, running, jumping and sex.
> 
> Asian people on average are probably better at things like math, video games and an adherence to authority. 
> 
> White people on average are probably better at things like creating just economic systems, promoting free speech, surviving in cold, harsh climates and industriousness. 
> ...


You must spread some reputation around........................

----------


## pcosmar

> I would prefer to have a chance of building a better society on the ashes of the old one.


Not Gonna Happen.

We are coming to the end.. (the United States must cease to be a world power)
My best hope is for pockets of freedom..  communities... that remain when it all comes apart.

But there is no "Better Society". never was and never will be..

That crap has been promoted since Nimrod ruled,, and by every man that ever ruled in his place.

There is only 'Ours is better than Theirs"  conflicts.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Not Gonna Happen.
> 
> We are coming to the end.. (the United States must cease to be a world power)
> My best hope is for pockets of freedom..  communities... that remain when it all comes apart.


Did I say anything about size or power?




> But there is no "Better Society". never was and never will be..
> 
> That crap has been promoted since Nimrod ruled,, and by every man that ever ruled in his place.
> 
> There is only 'Ours is better than Theirs"  conflicts.


So you are really saying that there is no difference between celtic headhunters and the America of the founding fathers, between Ancient China and Mao's China, between the Aztecs and the Navajo?

You are insane, dishonest or both.

----------


## pcosmar

> They teach people in prison to imprison themselves with their own mind. 
> 
> .


People do that to themselves..

""Two men look out from prison bars,, one sees mud and the other sees stars.""

I found Freedom there..

and walked a couple years with open contracts,, that HAVE NEVER BEEN CLOSED.

The release of Liability forms I signed are in my files... 
I had to release the Department of Corrections of any responsibility for my safety.

I walked free in prison on my signature.  

and have heard these LAME arguments before.

----------


## timosman

> People do that to themselves..
> 
> ""Two men look out from prison bars,, one sees mud and the other sees stars.""
> 
> I found Freedom there..
> 
> and walked a couple years with open contracts,, that HAVE NEVER BEEN CLOSED.
> 
> The release of Liability forms I signed are in my files... 
> ...


This should be enough for today, grandpa.

----------


## AuH20

> You posit that Your "Culture" is Superior.  and worth of protecting of defending from the Foreign Hordes and their Inferior culture.
> 
> I reject that Crap in TOTAL.


The indians were right and look how that turned out. They should have never let the whites get their nose under the tent. But they did and now they're living on a reservation with cirrhosis of the liver.

I refuse to make the same mistakes the Native Americans did. It's not that I am overly enamored with Western culture because there are some major flaws there, but at the same time I utterly despise this technocratic socialism that's taken hold. We must keep out the foreign carriers of the plague and deal with the internal plague carriers directly.

----------


## pcosmar

> We must keep out the foreign carriers of the plague and deal with the internal plague carriers directly.


It ain't the Foreigners that concern me at all..  (to to point of irrelevance)

It is the Native Power Brokers.. The ones behind the scene that are running both the Alt-Right and ANAFTA ,,and using both against the peaceful people of the US..

It is The American Citizens in the CIA that cause more problems around the world than some Mexican dirt farmer.

It is the people who are dumping crates of weapons in alleys in Chicago.

It is the Poisons dumped into Water Supplies..

The guy trying to get his family out of a War Zone is not the problem.

----------


## AuH20

> It ain't the Foreigners that concern me at all..  (to to point of irrelevance)
> 
> It is the Native Power Brokers.. The ones behind the scene that are running both the Alt-Right and ANAFTA ,,and using both against the peaceful people of the US..
> 
> It is The American Citizens in the CIA that cause more problems around the world than some Mexican dirt farmer.
> 
> It is the people who are dumping crates of weapons in alleys in Chicago.
> 
> It is the Poisons dumped into Water Supplies..
> ...


Native Power Brokers must die. No mercy. By the same token, I don't want them augmenting their power over me with more useless idiots from third world locales. It's rather simple to understand. Don't come over here and take sides with my enemy OR.............

----------


## Swordsmyth

> It ain't the Foreigners that concern me at all..  (to to point of irrelevance)
> 
> It is the Native Power Brokers.. The ones behind the scene that are running both the Alt-Right and ANAFTA ,,and using both against the peaceful people of the US..
> 
> It is The American Citizens in the CIA that cause more problems around the world than some Mexican dirt farmer.
> 
> It is the people who are dumping crates of weapons in alleys in Chicago.
> 
> It is the Poisons dumped into Water Supplies..
> ...


The smith is more responsible than the hammer but allowing yourself to be struck by the hammer is allowing yourself to struck by the smith.

----------


## pcosmar

> Native Power Brokers must die. No mercy. By the same token, I don't want them augmenting their power over me with more useless idiots from third world locales. It's rather simple to understand.


and I have Cuban friends that would be fine allies,, would expect the same from the Mexican side..

Canada is an easy exit but,, is just as socialist and happier with it as of yet.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> and I have Cuban friends that would be fine allies,, would expect the same from the Mexican side..


They are outnumbered by those that would be deadly enemies.

----------


## pcosmar

> They are outnumbered by those that would be deadly enemies.


That is a LOT of Fear for someone you have never met.

a sad way to live.. and I do feel sorry for you...  Irrational Fear is Tough.




> They are outnumbered by those that would be deadly enemies.


story of my life.

----------


## AuH20

> That is a LOT of Fear for someone you have never met.
> 
> a sad way to live.. and I do fell sorry for you...  Irrational Fear is Tough.


I don't think he's fearful. He sees what happened in California and other locales. Completely transformed overnight. It's amazing what socialist lies and ethnic preferences can produce in such a short time. Socialism requires very little thought because it caters to our fatal flaws as humans.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> That is a LOT of Fear for someone you have never met.
> 
> a sad way to live.. and I do feel sorry for you...  Irrational Fear is Tough.


It isn't fear or irrational, it is foresight and observation.






> story of my life.


There is no reason to seek to make the odds worse if you can avoid it.

----------


## pcosmar

> I don't think he's fearful. He sees what happened in California and other locales. Completely transformed overnight. It's amazing what socialist lies and ethnic preferences can produce in such a short time.


California you say..

I lived there for a bit over a month,, in 87.. Venice Beach and Santa Monica..

Last I checked they are still there and still Grossly overpriced, overpopulated and over-regulated Hell Hole.

what has changed?

----------


## H_H

> a sad way to live.. and I do feel sorry for you...  Irrational Fear is Tough.


It's just Amgydala, man.  We're built for fear.  Fear is fun.  It's certainly nothing to be afraid of.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> California you say..
> 
> I lived there for a bit over a month,, in 87.. Venice Beach and Santa Monica..
> 
> Last I checked they are still there and still Grossly overpriced, overpopulated and over-regulated Hell Hole.
> 
> what has changed?


Everything got worse at a much faster rate than the rest of the country.

----------


## AuH20

> Everything got worse at a much faster rate than the rest of the country.


It's a wasteland and it wasn't always like that. The population shift sent them off the falls, by empowering every lunatic socialist.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> It's a wasteland and it wasn't always like that. The population shift sent them off the falls, by empowering every lunatic socialist.


Didn't you know that anything that isn't perfect is anti-perfect, there is no spectrum, only perfection and hell so if you can't have perfection you should just let everything go to hell.

----------


## AuH20

> Didn't you know that anything that isn't perfect is anti-perfect, there is no spectrum, only perfection and hell so if you can't have perfection you should just let everything go to hell.


Imagine you're locked in tenacious hand-to-hand combat with a nefarious foe and then a no-nothing idiot comes up to and pushes you from behind, while yelling 'racist.' That's sentiment of the average leftist immigrating from Central and Latin America. They know nothing of the ongoing conflict and want to inject themselves into OUR FIGHT, thanks to the empowerment from the media.*Then they wonder, why we don't want them here?*

Stay the hell out of our domestic argument and be quiet.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Imagine you're locked in tenacious hand-to-hand combat with a nefarious foe and then a no-nothing idiot comes up to and pushes you from behind, while yelling 'racist.' That's sentiment of the average leftist immigrating from Central and Latin America. They know nothing and want to inject themselves into OUR FIGHT, thanks to the empowerment from the media.*Then they wonder, why we don't want them here?*
> 
> Stay the hell out of domestic argument and be quiet.

----------


## pcosmar

> It's just Amgydala, man.  We're built for fear.  Fear is fun.  It's certainly nothing to be afraid of.


Fear is a Spirit.. and a vile and infectious one.




> For God hath not given us the spirit of fear; but of power, and of love, and of a sound mind.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Fear is a Spirit.. and a vile and infectious one.


There is a spirit of fear and an instinct of fear, the two are not the same.

The Dodo bird had no fear.

----------


## pcosmar

> There is a spirit of fear and an instinct of fear, the two are not the same.
> 
> The Dodo bird had no fear.


again equating humans with animals.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> again equating humans with animals.


Humans are the same as animals in many respects, animals need to eat and so do we, animals need to breath and so do we, animals need to protect themselves from threats and so do we.

If you really want to deny the proper purpose of fear then go jump out in front of vehicles on the freeway, better yet jump off an overpass and then come back and tell us how unnecessary legitimate fear is. (*PLEASE DON'T ACTUALLY DO THIS*)

----------


## timosman

> The indians were right and look how that turned out. They should have never let the whites get their nose under the tent. But they did and now they're living on a reservation with cirrhosis of the liver.


They fell for the confidence game trick. They were thinking the whites were envy of their culture and were trying to adopt it. LOL.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> The indians were right and look how that turned out. They should have never let the whites get their nose under the tent. But they did and now they're living on a reservation with cirrhosis of the liver.


This.

The existing population of the Americas was unwilling and unable to come together and effectively resist a demographic invasion that ultimately dispossessed them and every single generation of those that followed, and doomed them to second class citizenship status as wards of the state on the very land they once held absolute dominion over, their traditions, beliefs, religions and languages...their *culture* in other words, reduced to a bad joke or fawning condescension.

----------


## AuH20

> They fell for the confidence game trick. They were thinking the whites were envy of their culture and were trying to adopt it. LOL.


Whites burnt through natural resources very quickly because these were desperate people with no regard for the wishes of their hosts. Very similar to those people massing at the southern border. History repeats itself in odd ways. 

Remember how destructive they were? You realize how sick this is, in retrospect. Sherman shows himself once again.
https://www.theatlantic.com/national...illers/482349/




> *Sherman knew that as long as the Sioux hunted buffalo, they’d never surrender to life with a plow. In a letter to Sheridan, dated May 10, 1868, Sherman wrote that as long as buffalo roamed those parts of Nebraska, “Indians will go there. I think it would be wise to invite all the sportsmen of England and America there this fall for a Grand Buffalo hunt, and make one grand sweep of them all.”*
> 
> By now the buffalo that once covered all the Great Plains were hewn into two giant herds––one in the north, and one in the south. Still, the brown herds could overwhelm, and when Sheridan asked a trader how many buffalo he thought lived in the southern herd, the man said 10 billion. Obviously, that was absurd. But if the Army planned to slaughter all buffalo and starve the tribes into submission, it’d take more time and men than Sheridan had. Still, there’s evidence he thought it the best option: *In October 1868, Sheridan wrote to Sherman that their best hope to control the Native Americans, was to “make them poor by the destruction of their stock, and then settle them on the lands allotted to them.”*

----------


## pcosmar

> Humans are the same as animals in many respects, animals need to eat and so do we, animals need to breath and so do we, animals need to protect themselves from threats and so do we.
> 
> If you really want to deny the proper purpose of fear then go jump out in front of vehicles on the freeway, better yet jump off an overpass and then come back and tell us how unnecessary legitimate fear is. (*PLEASE DON'T ACTUALLY DO THIS*)


I've heard that argument before too.




> The devil led him to Jerusalem and had him stand on the highest point of the temple. “If you are the Son of God,” he said, “throw yourself down from here.   For it is written:
> 
> “‘He will command his angels concerning you
>     to guard you carefully;
> 
> they will lift you up in their hands,
>     so that you will not strike your foot against a stone.”
> 
>  Jesus answered, “It is said: ‘Do not put the Lord your God to the test.


I have tried to kill myself.. and others have made the attempt..

I honestly don't want to stick around here either,, but I put myself in service and will remain as long as He chooses.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I've heard that argument before too.
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried to kill myself.. and others have made the attempt..
> 
> I honestly don't want to stick around here either,, but I put myself in service and will remain as long as He chooses.


Good, then you do have a healthy level of natural fear about some things.

As far as comparing animals and humans goes:

*Ezekiel
Chapter 34*11 For thus saith the Lord GOD; Behold, I, _even_ I, will both search my sheep, and seek them out.
12 As a shepherd seeketh out his flock in the day that he is among his sheep _that are_  scattered; so will I seek out my sheep, and will deliver them out of  all places where they have been scattered in the cloudy and dark day.
13 And  I will bring them out from the people, and gather them from the  countries, and will bring them to their own land, and feed them upon the  mountains of Israel by the rivers, and in all the inhabited places of  the country.
14 I  will feed them in a good pasture, and upon the high mountains of Israel  shall their fold be: there shall they lie in a good fold, and _in_ a fat pasture shall they feed upon the mountains of Israel.
15 I will feed my flock, and I will cause them to lie down, saith the Lord GOD.
16 I will seek that which was lost, and bring again that which was driven away, and will bind up _that which was_ broken, and will strengthen that which was sick: but I will destroy the fat and the strong; I will feed them with judgment.
17 And _as for_ you, O my flock, thus saith the Lord GOD; Behold, I judge between cattle and cattle, between the rams and the he goats.
18 _Seemeth it_  a small thing unto you to have eaten up the good pasture, but ye must  tread down with your feet the residue of your pastures? and to have  drunk of the deep waters, but ye must foul the residue with your feet?
19 And _as for_ my flock, they eat that which ye have trodden with your feet; and they drink that which ye have fouled with your feet.
20 Therefore thus saith the Lord GOD unto them; Behold, I, _even_ I, will judge between the fat cattle and between the lean cattle.
21 Because  ye have thrust with side and with shoulder, and pushed all the diseased  with your horns, till ye have scattered them abroad;
22 Therefore will I save my flock, and they shall no more be a prey; and I will judge between cattle and cattle.
23 And I will set up one shepherd over them, and he shall feed them, _even_ my servant David; he shall feed them, and he shall be their shepherd.
24 And I the LORD will be their God, and my servant David a prince among them; I the LORD have spoken _it_.
25 And  I will make with them a covenant of peace, and will cause the evil  beasts to cease out of the land: and they shall dwell safely in the  wilderness, and sleep in the woods.
26 And  I will make them and the places round about my hill a blessing; and I  will cause the shower to come down in his season; there shall be showers  of blessing.
27 And  the tree of the field shall yield her fruit, and the earth shall yield  her increase, and they shall be safe in their land, and shall know that I  _am_ the LORD, when I have broken the bands of their yoke, and  delivered them out of the hand of those that served themselves of them.
28 And  they shall no more be a prey to the heathen, neither shall the beast of  the land devour them; but they shall dwell safely, and none shall make _them_ afraid.
29 And  I will raise up for them a plant of renown, and they shall be no more  consumed with hunger in the land, neither bear the shame of the heathen  any more.
30 Thus shall they know that I the LORD their God _am_ with them, and _that_ they, _even_ the house of Israel, _are_ my people, saith the Lord GOD.
31 And ye my flock, the flock of my pasture, _are_ men, _and_ I _am_ your God, saith the Lord GOD.

----------


## pcosmar

> Good, then you do have a healthy level of natural fear about some things.
> 
> As far as comparing animals and humans goes:


I have no fear of anything,,,sorry to disappoint. (though I sometimes use the word to express concern)

I would welcome death,,,and have invited it.
Remaining till the end concerns me more..

I know things due to lessons taught and learned. and have seen my future..
I'm already Judged.
 Fear is afraid of me.

I am of His Flock,, and know His voice..

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I have no fear of anything,,,sorry to disappoint. (though I sometimes use the word to express concern)
> 
> I would welcome death,,,and have invited it.
> Remaining till the end concerns me more..
> 
> I know things due to lessons taught and learned. and have seen my future..
> I'm already Judged.
>  Fear is afraid of me.


If you want to play semantic games then we will just call it a sense of danger.

I and everyone else on the right side of this issue have a healthy sense of danger, we do not have a "spirit of fear".

----------


## pcosmar

> If you want to play semantic games then we will just call it a sense of danger.


I am not playing semantic games. Everything I work with is "dangerous".. From 20 ton power tools to Grinders. Torches, and a wide range of poisonous and explosive chemicals..  Nothing I have ever done is "safe".

I have looked down the barrels of several guns,, (more than I ever counted)  
I have been ,, I am,, and I will be protected by God..

your frivolous fears  don't infect me.  and this country does NOT MATTER in the long run.

I keep the peace where I am..

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I am not playing semantic games. Everything I work with is "dangerous".. From 20 ton power tools to Grinders. Torches, and a wide range of poisonous and explosive chemicals..  Nothing I have ever done is "safe".
> 
> I have looked down the barrels of several guns,, (more than I ever counted)  
> I have been ,, I am,, and I will be protected by God..
> 
> your frivolous fears  don't infect me.  and this country does NOT MATTER in the long run.
> 
> I keep the peace where I am..


You have no right to expose the rest of us to unreasonable dangers because you believe that you are protected nor should you tempt GOD by unnecessarily exposing yourself to them.

I am not infected with fear and you have no right to condemn the American people to death and destruction because you have judged the government and the ruling class.
People always matter.

----------


## pcosmar

> You have no right to expose the rest of us to unreasonable dangers because you believe that you are protected nor should you tempt GOD by unnecessarily exposing yourself to them.
> 
> I am not infected with fear and you have no right to condemn the American people to death and destruction because you have judged the government and the ruling class.
> People always matter.


I'm not the Judge.. but you are correct,, they are Judged.

I am a Witness/Observer. I testify at Judgement.

and while you wallow in your fears,, I enjoy being at Peace in the Knowledge that all the injustice will be addressed.

I am not the Judge.. But He is my Father.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I'm not the Judge.. but you are correct,, they are Judged.
> 
> I am a Witness/Observer. I testify at Judgement.
> 
> and while you wallow in your fears,, I enjoy being at Peace in the Knowledge that all the injustice will be addressed.
> 
> I am not the Judge.. But He is my Father.


Fortunately the sane people are winning the argument so I don't need to keep arguing with you.

You are choosing to hurl yourself off the highest point of the temple.

----------


## pcosmar

> Fortunately the sane people are winning the argument so I don't need to keep arguing with you.
> 
> You are choosing to hurl yourself off the highest point of the temple.


I am choosing not to engage the dare..

I see no threat and so have no fear of a non-existent threat. 
Therefore there is nothing to respond to but the distribution of fear based propaganda.. (you)

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I am choosing not to engage the dare..


The left is daring you to let the invaders in and you are taking them up on it.




> I see no threat and so have no fear of a non-existent threat.


You are willfully blind.






> Therefore there is nothing to respond to but the distribution of fear based propaganda.. (you)


The distribution of uncomfortable facts.

----------


## idiom

> Culture _is,_ in part, genetic. How could it not be? Where does culture come from, if not the interaction of genes and environment? This is the first law of behavioral genetics.​


Humans can't count in integers in the wild. it is a learned behaviour and part of culture. if being able to count to ten doesn't come naturally how much of society does?

----------


## bv3

> Native Power Brokers must die. No mercy. By the same token, I don't want them augmenting their power over me with more useless idiots from third world locales. It's rather simple to understand. Don't come over here and take sides with my enemy OR.............


Wouldn't it be enough to strip them of their power?  Wise to prevent your foe the resolution of despair, and protect your own conscience.  Everyone has to die, broadly speaking, but no one needs to be killed.  Everything past such is revenge.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Wouldn't it be enough to strip them of their power?  Wise to prevent your foe the resolution of despair, and protect your own conscience.  Everyone has to die, broadly speaking, but no one needs to be killed.  Everything past such is revenge.


Some people need to die, they deserve it and only their deaths will dissuade others from doing the same things.

----------


## timosman

> Humans can't count in integers in the wild. it is a learned behaviour and part of culture. if being able to count to ten doesn't come naturally how much of society does?


Toilet paper is not part of every culture.

----------


## bv3

> Some people need to die, they deserve it and only their deaths will dissuade others from doing the same things.


I am already quite convinced that you are a lunatic.  You do not need to emphasize that point.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I am already quite convinced that you are a lunatic.  You do not need to emphasize that point.


You are the lunatic.

----------


## bv3

> You are the lunatic.


another* Gives me pause when the instinct to "...deal out death in judgement..." arises.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> another* Gives me pause when the instinct to "...deal out death in judgement..." arises.

----------


## timosman

> I am already quite convinced that you are a lunatic.  You do not need to emphasize that point.


Have you heard of the death penalty?

----------


## H_H

> Fear is a Spirit.. and a vile and infectious one.
> 
> For God hath not given us the spirit of fear; but of power, and of love, and of a sound mind.


 Yeah, I was pretty sure you’d go there; I’m glad you did. And I don’t disagree. Not gonna disagree with the Lord, you know. That would be bad. 

Fear is an interesting topic. I’m just very glad to see you guys talking about it, and thus everybody thinking about it.

Did you know it’s been discovered that left-wing people actually feel less fear than right-wing people?  It’s been very well established. In fact, and here this will blow your mind: Brain scientists have measured the amygdalae (the almond-like part of the brain that manages threat response, or “fear” if you like) and it is literally physically smaller, unusually small, in left-wing people!  Their amygdalae are literally atrophied!

Crazy stuff, man. Crazy stuff. Kinda explains a lot, though.

----------


## H_H

Idiom!

Your Kiwi presence puts a smile on my face. Happy New Year in advance, for when the year changes for you intrepid venturers hanging off the bottom of the ol ball there in, what, a few weeks? or whatever it is. 


> Humans can't count in integers in the wild. it is a learned behaviour.


Hol up. Hol up. Wait, jus hol up. Where they learn it then?

_Where they learn it then?_

Is there some magical refuge we have/had which is not part of the wild?

Oh, I get it!  I know what youre talking about!  Sorry to be so slow, but hey, I got there eventually!  Youre talking about**:

_ Atlantis!!!_

Human genetics alone cannot explain our great achievements such as the impossible stone Megoliths distributed across all the surface of our planet and (presumably) the ocean floor, the massive, cast-in-place Pyramids at Giza, nor the awe-inspiring piles of Puffed Cheese Balls discovered at the Motel of Mysteries.  Nay, to explain these things we must invoke and at last accept the truth:

----------


## bv3

> Have you heard of the death penalty?


Have you heard of barbarism?

Or vague threats of "we need to kill some people."  That's helpful.

----------


## AuH20

> Wouldn't it be enough to strip them of their power?  Wise to prevent your foe the resolution of despair, and protect your own conscience.  Everyone has to die, broadly speaking, but no one needs to be killed.  Everything past such is revenge.


They will never stop. Many of them have made solemn pledges to the cause.

----------


## pcosmar

> Have you heard of the death penalty?


Yup.



> but from the tree of the knowledge of good and evil you shall not eat, for in the day that you eat from it *you will surely die.*"

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Yup.


*Genesis 9:6* 												 						 						 				    						“Whoso sheddeth man's blood, by man shall his blood be shed: for in the image of God made he man.” 						

King James Version (KJV)

----------


## pcosmar

> *Genesis 9:6* 												 						 						 				    						“Whoso sheddeth man's blood, by man shall his blood be shed: for in the image of God made he man.” 						
> 
> King James Version (KJV)


You do realize that the earth was so evil in those days that God Flooded the earth to wipe out all but one mans family.

and predicted to be equally so in our future.



> Put your sword back in its place," Jesus said to him. "For all who draw the sword will die by the sword.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> You do realize that the earth was so evil in those days that God Flooded the earth to wipe out all but one mans family.
> 
> and predicted to be equally so in our future.


He gave Noah that law after the flood. (they probably had been given it before as well)

----------


## pcosmar

> Do not pollute the land where you live, for bloodshed pollutes the land, and no atonement can be made for the land on which the blood is shed, except by the blood of the one who shed it.


I maintain that Romans 13 is an Indictment,, and not an endorsement of the Prince of this World or his authority over THIS world.

----------


## pcosmar

> He gave Noah that law after the flood. (they probably had been given it before as well)


He gave Cain a "mark"..  but all the descendants of that evil were drowned in the Flood.
  But Evil is Present,, embedded even, in this world.

Nimrod was the First of his servants to rule..
Every one since has ruled at the whim of the devil. Luke 4

GOVERNMENTS ARE EVIL

inherently and entirely.. The founders considered it a Necessary Evil.. and I agree..
but such evil must be limited and constantly beat back down.

Not grown
not given power
not building walls and starting wars

----------


## Swordsmyth

> He gave Cain a "mark"..  but all the descendants of that evil were drowned in the Flood.
>   But Evil is Present,, embedded even, in this world.


Which is why some of them need killing.




> Nimrod was the First of his servants to rule..
> Every one since has ruled at the whim of the devil. Luke 4


Not all of them:

*Isaiah
Chapter 45* 1 Thus  saith the LORD to his anointed, to Cyrus, whose right hand I have  holden, to subdue nations before him; and I will loose the loins of  kings, to open before him the two leaved gates; and the gates shall not  be shut;
2 I  will go before thee, and make the crooked places straight: I will break  in pieces the gates of brass, and cut in sunder the bars of iron:
3 And  I will give thee the treasures of darkness, and hidden riches of secret  places, that thou mayest know that I, the LORD, which call _thee_ by thy name, _am_ the God of Israel.
4 For  Jacob my servant's sake, and Israel mine elect, I have even called thee  by thy name: I have surnamed thee, though thou hast not known me.
5 I _am_ the LORD, and _there is_ none else, _there is_ no God beside me: I girded thee, though thou hast not known me:
6 That they may know from the rising of the sun, and from the west, that _there is_ none beside me. I _am_ the LORD, and _there is_ none else.
7 I form the light, and create darkness: I make peace, and create evil: I the LORD do all these _things_.
8 Drop  down, ye heavens, from above, and let the skies pour down  righteousness: let the earth open, and let them bring forth salvation,  and let righteousness spring up together; I the LORD have created it.
9 Woe unto him that striveth with his Maker! _Let_ the potsherd _strive_ with the potsherds of the earth. Shall the clay say to him that fashioneth it, What makest thou? or thy work, He hath no hands?
10 Woe unto him that saith unto _his_ father, What begettest thou? or to the woman, What hast thou brought forth?
11 Thus  saith the LORD, the Holy One of Israel, and his Maker, Ask me of things  to come concerning my sons, and concerning the work of my hands command  ye me.
12 I have made the earth, and created man upon it: I, _even_ my hands, have stretched out the heavens, and all their host have I commanded.
13 I  have raised him up in righteousness, and I will direct all his ways: he  shall build my city, and he shall let go my captives, not for price nor  reward, saith the LORD of hosts.
14 Thus  saith the LORD, The labour of Egypt, and merchandise of Ethiopia and of  the Sabeans, men of stature, shall come over unto thee, and they shall  be thine: they shall come after thee; in chains they shall come over,  and they shall fall down unto thee, they shall make supplication unto  thee, _saying_, Surely God _is_ in thee; and _there is_ none else, _there is_ no God.
15 Verily thou _art_ a God that hidest thyself, O God of Israel, the Saviour.
16 They shall be ashamed, and also confounded, all of them: they shall go to confusion together _that are_ makers of idols.
17 _But_ Israel shall be saved in the LORD with an everlasting salvation: ye shall not be ashamed nor confounded world without end.
18 For  thus saith the LORD that created the heavens; God himself that formed  the earth and made it; he hath established it, he created it not in  vain, he formed it to be inhabited: I _am_ the LORD; and _there is_ none else.

----------


## pcosmar

> Not all of them:


ALL OF THEM..
And God often takes responsibility for the actions of his creation (satan) when it was not his doing..

The Book of Job is a Perfect example..
God takes responsibility for something that was clearly not His doing,, but done by the devil.

God allowed a Government to a disobedient people,, Let them have a king,, so they could be "like the Heathen".

Judgement is coming.. The Nations will be Judged..  The Devil that leads them will be Judged.
*
I'm not the Judge*.. (keep your accusations of me being judgemental)

I am a witness..  I am evidence.  

Judgement is coming.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> ALL OF THEM..
> And God often takes responsibility for the actions of his creation (satan) when it was not his doing..
> 
> The Book of Job is a Perfect example..
> God takes responsibility for something that was clearly not His doing,, but done by the devil.
> 
> God allowed a Government to a disobedient people,, Let them have a king,, so they could be "like the Heathen".
> 
> Judgement is coming.. The Nations will be Judged..  The Devil that leads them will be Judged.
> ...


No, GOD reserves the right to establish rulers and he does so, Cyrus is merely one example.

----------


## bv3

> No, GOD reserves the right to establish rulers and he does so, Cyrus is merely one example.


God established our rulers, yet you rail against them... you see where I am going?  The Divine Right of Kings is bunk.  Been bunk.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> God established our rulers, yet you rail against them... you see where I am going?  The Divine Right of Kings is bunk.  Been bunk.


Just because he chooses and upholds one from time to time doesn't mean that I believe in the Divine Right of Kings, pcosmar is closer to right than wrong.

----------


## bv3

> Just because he chooses and upholds one from time to time doesn't mean that I believe in the Divine Right of Kings, pcosmar is closer to right than wrong.


Thats fine for what has been revealed, or what you believe to have been revealed--which does not bother me at all.  But how do you make that determination in the present?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Thats fine for what has been revealed, or what you believe to have been revealed--which does not bother me at all.  But how do you make that determination in the present?


You can't unless we get a revelation.
You just have to do your best to fight for liberty and goodness.

----------


## pcosmar

> You can't unless we get a revelation.
> You just have to do your best to fight for liberty and goodness.





> And the devil, taking him up into an high mountain, shewed unto him all the kingdoms of the world in a moment of time.
> 
>  And the devil said unto him, All this power will I give thee, and the glory of them: for that is delivered unto me; and to *whomsoever I will I give it*.
> 
>  If thou therefore wilt worship me, all shall be thine.


Behold Revelation.
(and the Error of Nimrod)

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Behold Revelation.
> (and the Error of Nimrod)


That is a general rule, it isn't absolute, the scriptures contain many exceptions.

Why are you taking the father of lies at face value?

----------


## pcosmar

> That is a general rule, it isn't absolute, the scriptures contain many exceptions.
> 
> Why are you taking the father of lies at face value?


Because it would have not been a temptation,, if it was not true...

Read Job.. 



> Have you considered my servant Job, that there is none like him on the earth, a blameless and upright man, who fears God and turns away from evil? He still holds fast his integrity, although you incited me against him to destroy him without reason.


but who did what?

Put the blame where it belongs,,, Judge righteously.

Don't blame God for what the adversary does.





> As for you, what you intended against me for evil, God intended for good, in order to accomplish a day like this to preserve the lives of many people.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Because it would have not been a temptation,, if it was not true...


That isn't true, many temptations are lies, it also may have been true without being absolute, the devil can grant power in this world but GOD can intervene when it suits his plans and he does.




> Read Job.. 
> 
> 
> but who did what?
> 
> Put the blame where it belongs,,, Judge righteously.
> 
> Don't blame God for what the adversary does.


I don't blame GOD, this world wouldn't serve its purpose to test mankind if the devil weren't given a great deal of power over it, those who are unfit for salvation must be exposed by allowing sin to appear profitable.

But GOD is not dead nor doth he sleep, he intervenes when it serves his plans.

----------


## pcosmar

> That isn't true, many temptations are lies, it also may have been true without being absolute, the devil can grant power in this world but GOD can intervene when it suits his plans and he does.
> 
> 
> I don't blame GOD, this world wouldn't serve its purpose to test mankind if the devil weren't given a great deal of power over it, those who are unfit for salvation must be exposed by allowing sin to appear profitable.
> 
> But GOD is not dead nor doth he sleep, he intervenes when it serves his plans.


I see a whole lot of confusion there..

Christ is not returning to Washington D.C.
The United States may have had a purpose,,, but is wholly irrelevant in the long run.

Jesus will be returning to the center of world Government and the Beast on the Throne. To put an end to earthly governments and crush them to dust..
This stateist worship is obscene

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I see a whole lot of confusion there..


Perhaps it lies within the viewer.




> Christ is not returning to Washington D.C.


I never said he was.




> The United States may have had a purpose,,,


And it may still have one or whatever replaces it may yet have one.






> but is wholly irrelevant in the long run.


No more or less than any other nation.




> Jesus will be returning to the center of world Government and the Beast on the Throne. To put an end to earthly governments and crush them to dust..


Yes he will but he may choose a few rulers of the nations before that happens in order to arrange the pieces on the chess board as they need to be arranged for his plans.





> This stateist worship is obscene


There is none here.

----------


## pcosmar

> Yes he will but he may choose a few rulers of the nations before that happens in order to arrange the pieces on the chess board as they need to be arranged for his plans.
> 
> .


Chess board is being arranged,, and players seated.

You think the puppet men and talking heads run things and I know better.

There are intelligent and malevolent beings who pull the strings of the puppets.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Then adoption of non-white children by whites is the best possible method of cultural preservation.
> 
> Is there a reason why there aren't any alt-right personalities advocating for this?


...Because we know that culture is in large part due to genetics..My God you are that dumb as to not know what we stand for?

The best possible methods of cultural preservation are pro birth polices, freedom of association, walls, strong immigration restrictions, protectionist polices.

----------


## idiom

> Toilet paper is not part of every culture.


Why do white people think that somehow they need to wash every part of their body except their ass?

Skidmarks, the high point of white culture.

----------


## TheCount

> Why do white people think that somehow they need to wash every part of their body except their ass?
> 
> Skidmarks, the high point of white culture.


Hey, your ass might not be clean, but it'll be dry.

----------


## TheCount

> ...Because we know that culture is in large part due to genetics..My God you are that dumb as to not know what we stand for?
> 
> The best possible methods of cultural preservation are pro birth polices, freedom of association, walls, strong immigration restrictions, protectionist polices.


The entire point of this thread was to reveal that the real issue at hand is genetics, despite many, many attempts to obfuscate it by claiming that the issue is culture and not race.  Thanks for playing.

----------


## CCTelander

> ...Because we know that culture is in large part due to genetics..My God you are that dumb as to not know what we stand for?
> 
> The best possible methods of cultural preservation are pro birth polices, *freedom of association, walls, strong immigration restrictions,* protectionist polices.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> The entire point of this thread was to reveal that the real issue at hand is genetics, despite many, many attempts to obfuscate it by claiming that the issue is culture and not race.  Thanks for playing.


We all know some people think it is more genetic than cultural, you have proven that it is for you.

You have not proven that because some people think that way then everyone must.

----------


## idiom

> Hey, your ass might not be clean, but it'll be dry.


White everywhere except their genetically dirty asses.

----------


## TheCount

> We all know some people think is is more genetic than cultural, you have proven that it is for you.


I agree with you that culture is cultural.

----------


## idiom

If a libertarian culture is genetic then the best way to make the world libertarian is to murder everyone who isn't.

Would be an okay plan except we would go extinct due to a near total lack of women having a genetically libertarian culture.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> 


What needs to be explained?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> What needs to be explained?


Because the anarchists have no understanding of balance, think only in simplistic absolutes and are also willfully ignorant of group dynamics they think that immigration restrictions are incompatible with freedom of association.

----------


## idiom

> Because the anarchists have no understanding of balance, think only in simplistic absolutes and are also willfully ignorant of group dynamics they think that immigration restrictions are incompatible with freedom of association.


The anarchists also refuse to set up shop in Terrra nullis and test their theories in the real world.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Because the anarchists have no understanding of balance, think only in simplistic absolutes and are also willfully ignorant of group dynamics they think that immigration restrictions are incompatible with freedom of association.


So.....Austistic spregs being spregs

----------


## H_H

> Why do white people think that somehow they need to wash every part of their body except their ass?
> 
> Skidmarks, the high point of white culture.


idiom, since you like dressing up as a woman, there is a constellation of other behaviors you may or may not... but likely may... be “into.”

So let me ask: is letting other men stick their body parts into your rear, is *that* the high point of your culture?

Are you into “rimming,” idiom?  Is that from whence comes your apparently deep and active concern as to the cleanliness of other men’s rear ends?

Just wondering, kiwi bro!  Look forward to hearing back, mate!

----------


## H_H

> We all know some people think it is more genetic than cultural, you have proven that it is for you.
> 
> You have not proven that because some people think that way then everyone must.


The objective fact is that different races are divergent in the *extreme* in the dimensions you consider important. This is not in disputed. They don’t dispute, they just crucify (witness the story of James Watson: Hero, bless the man and his children forever).  Because they know they will lose. 

This “Well but maybe the indisputable facts could be changed somehow, over umpteen generations, if we were to [fill in the blank],” none of the things they’ve tried filling in that blank with — and they’ve tried many to the tunes of trillions of dollars — have worked at all, and so this theory of yours is speculative to say the least, but regardless, it is more importantly a sneaky Talmudic distraction. 

We we deal with the world as it is. We deal with the world as it is. The IQ of Somalia is 70. Maybe it could be otherwise. You, Swordsmyth, _Have A Dream_ that it could be otherwise. And that’s great. Such a beautiful sentiment. Just not relevant to reality. 

Merit-based immigration policy = racist immigration policy. Like it or not. That’s my point-man Wonka’s (brilliant) point.   Whether or not race and merit could, at some point, become uncorrelated is highly speculative (and factually unsupported. No basis in fact.). But right now, they are correlated and that is a fact. An uncomfortable fact for some (losers). But a fact.

So denying that you are a racist just makes you look silly.

----------


## H_H

> If a libertarian culture is genetic then the best way to make the world libertarian is to murder everyone who isn't.
> 
> Would be an okay plan except we would go extinct due to a near total lack of women having a genetically libertarian culture.


Women have never once been historically relevant. 

Them we we can just lock in cages. As all civilized civilizations always have. Metaphorically speaking.

----------


## pcosmar

> Women have never once been historically relevant.


Several come to mind..

or was that meant to be deliberately antagonistic to women.

Deborah, Ruth,Mary, Rahab,,, Eve.  

Just off the top of my head,, Ladies of Historical significance. (not an exhaustive list)

----------


## Swordsmyth

> The objective fact is that different races are divergent in the *extreme* in the dimensions you consider important. This is not in disputed. They don’t dispute, they just crucify (witness the story of James Watson: Hero, bless the man and his children forever).  Because they know they will lose. 
> 
> This “Well but maybe the indisputable facts could be changed somehow, over umpteen generations, if we were to [fill in the blank],” none of the things they’ve tried filling in that blank with — and they’ve tried many to the tunes of trillions of dollars — have worked at all, and so this theory of yours is speculative to say the least, but regardless, it is more importantly a sneaky Talmudic distraction. 
> 
> We we deal with the world as it is. We deal with the world as it is. The IQ of Somalia is 70. Maybe it could be otherwise. You, Swordsmyth, _Have A Dream_ that it could be otherwise. And that’s great. Such a beautiful sentiment. Just not relevant to reality. 
> 
> Merit-based immigration policy = racist immigration policy. Like it or not. That’s my point-man Wonka’s (brilliant) point.   Whether or not race and merit could, at some point, become uncorrelated is highly speculative (and factually unsupported. No basis in fact.). But right now, they are correlated and that is a fact. An uncomfortable fact for some (losers). But a fact.
> 
> So denying that you are a racist just makes you look silly.


I'm not a racist, you are quite correct that for a variety of possible reasons from culture to multi-generational nutritional deficiencies or even possibly basic genetics any merit/liberty culture based immigration system will end up with disproportionate results but I don't have to worry about the racial aspect, it will take care of itself, if race is the predominant factor then focusing on merit/culture will produce the correct results and if race is not the predominant factor then if the correlations shift after a few centuries then focusing on merit/culture will still produce the correct results.
A racist would get the wrong results if the correlations shifted eventually.

Race is a trap that you don't have to step in because you can get the same or better results by focusing on merit/culture without opening yourself up to demonization.

----------


## H_H

> Several come to mind..
> 
> or was that meant to be deliberately antagonistic to women.
> 
> Deborah, Ruth,Mary, Rahab,,, Eve.  
> 
> Just off the top of my head,, Ladies of Historical significance. (not an exhaustive list)


Every single one of those is significant for one thing and one thing only: being a woman. 

None me of them achieved anything notable or significant, like say a Sistene Chapel, much less alter the course of history through the force of their will and personality. 

Women are are not relevant. 

To anything.

Ever. 

 Except one thing. 

The thing Mary did. And Eve, I guess. This is woman’s role. Always has been. Bizarre modern ideology doesn’t change that. Just forces everyone to play make-believe.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Every single one of those is significant for one thing and one thing only: being a woman. 
> 
> None me of them achieved anything notable or significant, like say a Sistene Chapel, much less alter the course of history through the force of their will and personality. 
> 
> Women are are not relevant. 
> 
> To anything.
> 
> Ever. 
> ...


Deborah was a Prophetess.

----------


## H_H

> I'm not a racist,


Indeed, this is very important to you. As I said. It’s one of the most important things to you — it’s how you define your identity, quite possibly. Well, for many conservatives it is antway, I don’t want to play psychologist; it could be totally different for you.   Regardless, surely you must be aware of how lame you sound?  Maybe not?  If not.... allow me to bring it to your attention?

Leading with “I am not a racist” is about as convincing as “I am not a crook.”  And Nixon wasn’t a crook, for the record. But it wasn’t an effective thing to say, was it?

I mean, no one from Mitt Romney on leftward is going to believe you. They will mock you. They will know, absolutely, that you are a racist. And they will be right, by their standard, because they (meaning the whole world) has a different definition of racist than you. And that definition defensively includes things like “supporting a policy that would lead to more white and less brown people flooding into the country,” as well as “everyone who even likewarmly supports Donald Drumpf.”




> Race is a trap that you don't have to step in because you can get the same or better results by focusing on merit/culture without opening yourself up to demonization.


 Well guess what: I agree with you here.  Which you should be proud to know, because it means you’re right. 

But it allow me to Show You a Better Way:

We’re Full.

Buzz Off!

We.  Are. Full.

See How easy that is?  How powerful?

No one wants more immigrants. This country has absolutely need for any new immigrants. We are stinkin’ full. The gate’s closed. No more. 

And see see how that’s not racist at all?  Even to Mitt Romney that would be hard to spin as racist. Everyone can not come in equally. 

This is is the solution. This is what you should be advocating for. Your.... whatever it is you were saying, no one really emotionally connects with, no one understands, and no one cares.  Believe me.

We don’t want any white Euros coming in either, because they are all horrible trashlibs.  There is no one from any country we want coming in. This idea you have of “only people who love America-style freedoms and free speech and stuff” — there *are no such people.*. No one who is going to bring up the average. 

Zero immigration. Shut it down.

Everyone understands that, and with only a little bit of meme work, in 6 months 90% of the Player Characters in America will agree with it, too.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Indeed, this is very important to you. As I said. It’s one of the most important things to you — it’s how you define your identity, quite possibly. Well, for many conservatives it is antway, I don’t want to play psychologist; it could be totally different for you.   Regardless, surely you must be aware of how lame you sound?  Maybe not?  If not.... allow me to bring it to your attention?
> 
> Leading with “I am not a racist” is about as convincing as “I am not a crook.”  And Nixon wasn’t a crook, for the record. But it wasn’t an effective thing to say, was it?
> 
> I mean, no one from Mitt Romney on leftward is going to believe you. They will mock you. They will know, absolutely, that you are a racist. And they will be right, by their standard, because they (meaning the whole world) has a different definition of racist than you. And that definition defensively includes things like “supporting a policy that would lead to more white and less brown people flooding into the country,” as well as “everyone who even likewarmly supports Donald Drumpf.”


It's not as important to me as you may think, if "racism" were proven to be true in some significant way I would adopt it and proudly claim the title, I have said before that the worst problem with anti-racism censorship is that it prevents any studies that would prove the truth one way or the other, right now all I have is my opinion which happens to be non-racist, I would like to have the truth whichever way it turned out, truth is what is important.




> Well guess what: I agree with you here.  Which you should be proud to know, because it means you’re right. 
> 
> But it allow me to Show You a Better Way:
> 
> We’re Full.
> 
> Buzz Off!
> 
> We.  Are. Full.
> ...


I agree almost completely, I have advocated for a 10-18 year immigration freeze from all sources followed by vastly reduced immigration weighted towards those countries that most closely fit our culture and highly merit based when selecting the individuals from those countries.

We also need to expel as many of the low quality illegal and legal immigrants that have been allowed in.

----------


## H_H

> Deborah was a Prophetess.


If she was such a great prophet, share with me some of her great moral teachings that can help my life. How can I become a disciple of Deborah?  

Seems to to me the most notable things she did were:

follow instructions that a man (Barak) gave her, and
sing along in some song that same man wrote for her.

Yep, that is woman’s role. Be subject to a man. Sounds about right.

----------


## H_H

> It's not as important to me as you may think, if "racism" were proven to be true in some significant way I would adopt it and proudly claim the title, I have said before that the worst problem with anti-racism censorship is that it prevents any studies that would prove the truth one way or the other, right now all I have is my opinion which happens to be non-racist, I would like to have the truth whichever way it turned out, truth is what is important.
> 
> 
> I agree almost completely, I have advocated for a 10-18 year immigration freeze from all sources followed by vastly reduced immigration weighted towards those countries that most closely fit our culture and highly merit based when selecting the individuals from those countries.
> 
> We also need to expel as many of the low quality illegal and legal immigrants that have been allowed in.


OK, but you’ve complicated it to the point of ineffectiveness. Try to start thinking memetically.  Why do you want people to remember the numbers 10 and 18?  Because that is all they’re going to come away with from that post. Oh, you didn’t want that?  Then just say: 

Shut it down. 

That’s it. 

Simplify, my man!

----------


## Swordsmyth

> If she was such a great prophet, share with me some of her great moral teachings that can help my life. How can I become a disciple of Deborah?  
> 
> Seems to to me the most notable things she did were:
> 
> follow instructions that a man (Barak) gave her, and
> sing along in some song that same man wrote for her.
> 
> Yep, that is woman’s role. Be subject to a man. Sounds about right.


Most of her teachings/rulings were not recorded or were lost but she judged Israel and she was the one who told Barak what to do.

Please note that she was an extremely rare example who was chosen by GOD personally.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> OK, but you’ve complicated it to the point of ineffectiveness. Try to start thinking memetically.  Why do you want people to remember the numbers 10 and 18?  Because that is all they’re going to come away with from that post. Oh, you didn’t want that?  Then just say: 
> 
> Shut it down. 
> 
> That’s it. 
> 
> Simplify, my man!


"Until further notice" does that work for you?

The details like 10-18 years are for the brains of the movement and the long term plan

----------


## Swordsmyth

> If she was such a great prophet, share with me some of her great moral teachings that can help my life. How can I become a disciple of Deborah?  
> 
> Seems to to me the most notable things she did were:
> 
> follow instructions that a man (Barak) gave her, and
> sing along in some song that same man wrote for her.
> 
> Yep, that is woman’s role. Be subject to a man. Sounds about right.





> Most of her teachings/rulings were not recorded or were lost but she judged Israel and she was the one who told Barak what to do.
> 
> Please note that she was an extremely rare example who was chosen by GOD personally.


*Judges
Chapter 4*4 And Deborah, a prophetess, the wife of Lapidoth, she judged Israel at that time.
5 And  she dwelt under the palm tree of Deborah between Ramah and Bethel in  mount Ephraim: and the children of Israel came up to her for judgment.
6 And  she sent and called Barak the son of Abinoam out of Kedeshnaphtali, and  said unto him, Hath not the LORD God of Israel commanded, _saying_,  Go and draw toward mount Tabor, and take with thee ten thousand men of  the children of Naphtali and of the children of Zebulun?
7 And  I will draw unto thee to the river Kishon Sisera, the captain of  Jabin's army, with his chariots and his multitude; and I will deliver  him into thine hand.
8 And Barak said unto her, If thou wilt go with me, then I will go: but if thou wilt not go with me, _then_ I will not go.
9 And  she said, I will surely go with thee: notwithstanding the journey that  thou takest shall not be for thine honour; for the LORD shall sell  Sisera into the hand of a woman. And Deborah arose, and went with Barak  to Kedesh.
10 And Barak called Zebulun and Naphtali to Kedesh; and he went up with ten thousand men at his feet: and Deborah went up with him.
11 Now Heber the Kenite, _which was_  of the children of Hobab the father in law of Moses, had severed  himself from the Kenites, and pitched his tent unto the plain of  Zaanaim, which _is_ by Kedesh.
12 And they shewed Sisera that Barak the son of Abinoam was gone up to mount Tabor.
13 And Sisera gathered together all his chariots, _even_ nine hundred chariots of iron, and all the people that _were_ with him, from Harosheth of the Gentiles unto the river of Kishon.
14 And Deborah said unto Barak, Up; for this _is_  the day in which the LORD hath delivered Sisera into thine hand: is not  the LORD gone out before thee? So Barak went down from mount Tabor, and  ten thousand men after him.
15 And the LORD discomfited Sisera, and all _his_ chariots, and all _his_ host, with the edge of the sword before Barak; so that Sisera lighted down off _his_ chariot, and fled away on his feet.
16 But  Barak pursued after the chariots, and after the host, unto Harosheth of  the Gentiles: and all the host of Sisera fell upon the edge of the  sword; _and_ there was not a man left.
17 Howbeit Sisera fled away on his feet to the tent of Jael the wife of Heber the Kenite: for _there was_ peace between Jabin the king of Hazor and the house of Heber the Kenite.
18 And  Jael went out to meet Sisera, and said unto him, Turn in, my lord, turn  in to me; fear not. And when he had turned in unto her into the tent,  she covered him with a mantle.
19 And  he said unto her, Give me, I pray thee, a little water to drink; for I  am thirsty. And she opened a bottle of milk, and gave him drink, and  covered him.
20 Again  he said unto her, Stand in the door of the tent, and it shall be, when  any man doth come and enquire of thee, and say, Is there any man here?  that thou shalt say, No.
21 Then  Jael Heber's wife took a nail of the tent, and took an hammer in her  hand, and went softly unto him, and smote the nail into his temples, and  fastened it into the ground: for he was fast asleep and weary. So he  died.
22 And,  behold, as Barak pursued Sisera, Jael came out to meet him, and said  unto him, Come, and I will shew thee the man whom thou seekest. And when  he came into her _tent_, behold, Sisera lay dead, and the nail _was_ in his temples.
23 So God subdued on that day Jabin the king of Canaan before the children of Israel.
24 And  the hand of the children of Israel prospered, and prevailed against  Jabin the king of Canaan, until they had destroyed Jabin king of Canaan.

----------


## H_H

> "Until further notice" does that work for you?
> 
> The details like 10-18 years are for the brains of the movement and the long term plan


Ok, we’ll then in that case let me say: I think that’s a stupid plan.  No offense to you personally. 

There is no reason to ever allow any immigration into America ever again.

Full stop.

----------


## H_H

Again, seems to me Barak telling Deborah to come tag along on an attack. And she does. And good on her!  Way to be obedient!  Again, this is what women are supposed to do. 

And even Deborah herself realizes and points out how degenerate and humiliating it is for Israel to be being ruler over by a woman. Not natural. Not right. A humiliation and national disgrace. Just shows how bad things were at the time.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Ok, we’ll then in that case let me say: I think that’s a stupid plan.  No offense to you personally. 
> 
> There is no reason to ever allow any immigration into America ever again.
> 
> Full stop.


I would be willing to consider that.

 If only your position and mine were the two opposite poles of the political debate, we wouldn't be too badly off no matter who won.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> No one wants more immigrants. This country has absolutely need for any new immigrants. We are stinkin’ full. The gate’s closed. No more. 
> 
> And see see how that’s not racist at all?  Even to Mitt Romney *that would be hard to spin as racist*. Everyone can not come in equally.


Challenge accepted ...

_Not letting non-whites into the country? That's racist.

"Equally" not letting whites into the country, either? So what? You're not letting non-whites in. Still racist._
Easy peasy lemon squeezy.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Again, seems to me Barak telling Deborah to come tag along on an attack. And she does. And good on her!  Way to be obedient!  Again, this is what women are supposed to do. 
> 
> And even Deborah herself realizes and points out how degenerate and humiliating it is for Israel to be being ruler over by a woman. Not natural. Not right. A humiliation and national disgrace. Just shows how bad things were at the time.


True, she didn't try to lead the cavalry charge and she is the only female judge in their history.
There are also scriptural passages that describe being ruled by women as a curse on a land.

Just as a minor footnote I will point out that there was also a prophetess at the Temple when Joseph and Mary took Jesus there as an infant. (But she wasn't ruling the land and the people and their religious leaders were in pretty bad shape at that time too)

----------


## H_H

> Ok, we’ll then in that case let me say: I think that’s a stupid plan.  No offense to you personally. 
> 
> There is no reason to ever allow any immigration into America ever again.
> 
> Full stop.


You also are on a completely different level as to the depth of problems you think we have. The gravity of the sitch. We do not have 10-18 year problems in this country. We have 200-year , 500 year problems. We have problems that to all accounts cannot and will not be solved. But I believe that we shall solve them, with Faustian Promethian will. 

But it’s gonna take everything we’ve got and it’s gonna be unprecedented. So blow off that 10-18 years. Come join me further down the Bunny Hole.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> You also are on a completely different level as to the depth of problems you think we have. The gravity of the sitch. We do not have 10-18 year problems in this country. We have 200-year , 500 year problems. We have problems that to all accounts cannot and will not be solved. But I believe that we shall solve them, with Faustian Promethian will. 
> 
> But it’s gonna take everything we’ve got and it’s gonna be unprecedented. So blow off that 10-18 years. Come join me further down the Bunny Hole.


I'm willing to stop all immigration until further notice and then consider that you may be right before starting it up again after 10-18 years, if things aren't looking solved at that point then just keep the freeze going for another 20 years and reconsider again etc..
You are probably right if we don't either deport massive numbers of immigrants who are already here or divide the country.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> There is no reason to ever allow any immigration into America ever again.


Of course there is - if only as corollary to the Law of Diminishing Returns. Even if we regard immigration as having no value - or even as having only negative value - then there is still some point "on the margin" at which (further) prevention of immigration becomes suboptimal. Even for entirely unmitigated "bads", there will always be some non-zero "optimal" amount.



DISCLAIMER: I oppose all public immigration policies, from "zero  immigration" to "open borders". I do not "take sides" on this issue any  more than I "take sides" on whether public schools should teach  evolution or creationism - or both, or neither. (The only correct answer  to that question is, of course, "There shouldn't be any public schools  ...") And despite the many glib and sanguine pronouncements emphatically  made by those who have staked themselves to one or the other end of the  "immigration policy" spectrum (as it is typically understood), the  issue is fraught with "pick your poison" caveats at _both_ ends ...

----------


## H_H

> Challenge accepted ..._Not letting non-whites into the country? That's racist.
> 
> "Equally" not letting whites into the country, either? So what? You're not letting non-whites in. Still racist._
> Easy peasy lemon squeezy.


Yes, but could Mitt sell it?  Remember he has to sell it in Utah. 

I do not think he could. 

But it that’s not what you were addressing, and you are absolutely right in what you are saying:  it would be seen as horribly racist to about 40% of the U.S. population. 

What’s more, I don’t even disagree with these people!  They will be absolutely right: it *will* be racist to stop all immigration. Legitimately racist.

But to the 60% who aren’t socially-acceptable drones and thus (for the moment, in current social dynamic)  insane liberals, they will not be able to be convinced that such a thing is racist and to feel guilty for wanting to support it, and thus denounce it louder than the liberals to prove their Righteousness (like segregation and so many issues).  It’s too strongly Fair Play. It’s Just (as in Justice).  It’s Equal. They’re gonna support it. 

Even tge cuckiest of the normie conservatives is gonna support it. 

Just Close The Door.

----------


## H_H

> Of course there is - if only as corollary to the Law of Diminishing Returns. Even if we regard immigration as having no value - or even as having only negative value - then there is still some point "on the margin" at which (further) prevention of immigration becomes suboptimal. Even for entirely unmitigated "bads", there will always be some non-zero "optimal" amount.
> 
> 
> 
> DISCLAIMER: I oppose all public immigration policies, from "zero  immigration" to "open borders". I do not "take sides" on this issue any  more than I "take sides" on whether public schools should teach  evolution or creationism - or both, or neither. (The only correct answer  to that question is, of course, "There shouldn't be any public schools  ...") And despite the many glib and sanguine pronouncements emphatically  made by those who have staked themselves to one or the other end of the  "immigration policy" spectrum (as it is typically understood), the  issue is fraught with "pick your poison" caveats at _both_ ends ...


Thank you very much for keeping things accurate and keeping the discussion to a much higher level than it would be without you. 

Your logic is, of course, impeccable, and you are absolutely right.

----------


## H_H

> I'm willing to stop all immigration until further notice and then consider that you may be right before starting it up again after 10-18 years, if things aren't looking solved at that point then just keep the freeze going for another 20 years and reconsider again etc..
> You are probably right if we don't either deport massive numbers of immigrants who are already here or divide the country.


I mean, again: what problem are you trying to solve that you think could be solved in ten years?

The destruction of the work ethic among young White American men?
The complete degradation of our art, our music, our literature, and then by now its practical elimination?
The coming automation revolution, in light of the fact that 50% of men will always be of below-average abilities?  Where will these men find a place in society?  How will they be productive?
The complete destruction of the family?  This is the worst thing that was ever done to anyone in history. Kinder to just slaughter everyone. 

From top to bottom, our civ is infected. From top to bottom, it is based on insane lies. It is collapsing; nay: it has collapsed, and people just can’t see it because we still have gadgets and creature comforts. Running on fumes, guys. Give it 50 years like this. It’ll all be gone. Indoor plumbing don’t run without Mozarts, and it defs don’t run on two mommies.

----------


## H_H



----------


## Swordsmyth

> I mean, again: what problem are you trying to solve that you think could be solved in ten years?
> 
> The destruction of the work ethic among young White American men?
> The complete degradation of our art, our music, our literature, and then by now its practical elimination?
> The coming automation revolution, in light of the fact that 50% of men will always be of below-average abilities?  Where will these men find a place in society?  How will they be productive?
> The complete destruction of the family?  This is the worst thing that was ever done to anyone in history. Kinder to just slaughter everyone. 
> 
> From top to bottom, our civ is infected. From top to bottom, it is based on insane lies. It is collapsing; nay: it has collapsed, and people just can’t see it because we still have gadgets and creature comforts. Running on fumes, guys. Give it 50 years like this. It’ll all be gone. Indoor plumbing don’t run without Mozarts, and it defs don’t run on two mommies.


The separation of the sheep from the goats is what I would hope to accomplish, the secession/expulsion of the deep blue states and the deportation of as many immigrants as possible.

I understand what you are saying and the odds are high that you are right and it will take much longer before we would be ready to accept even a small number of immigrants again.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> 


The part about China is just plain wrong, communism has destroyed their culture, values and morality and they are headed for a collapse.

----------


## pcosmar

> If she was such a great prophet, share with me some of her great moral teachings that can help my life. How can I become a disciple of Deborah?  
> 
> Seems to to me the most notable things she did were:
> 
> follow instructions that a man (Barak) gave her, and
> sing along in some song that same man wrote for her.
> 
> Yep, that is womans role. Be subject to a man. Sounds about right.


You need to actually read it...

Then you will know Barak's cowardliness and why the victory was taken from him by a WOMAN.

----------


## idiom

> Women have never once been historically relevant. 
> 
> Them we we can just lock in cages. As all civilized civilizations always have. Metaphorically speaking.


Locking more than half the population in metaphorical cages. How very libertarian of you.

----------


## idiom

> idiom, since you like dressing up as a woman, there is a constellation of other behaviors you may or may not... but likely may... be “into.”
> 
> So let me ask: is letting other men stick their body parts into your rear, is *that* the high point of your culture?
> 
> Are you into “rimming,” idiom?  Is that from whence comes your apparently deep and active concern as to the cleanliness of other men’s rear ends?
> 
> Just wondering, kiwi bro!  Look forward to hearing back, mate!


One day, when you successfully lure a woman into a cage, you may discover women have $#@!s too.

You got anything other than suggesting someone is gay? Is that still supposed to be a negative?

----------


## H_H

> Locking more than half the population in metaphorical cages. How very libertarian of you.


Who said anything about metaphor, dude?  That’s you talking, not me.

----------


## H_H

> One day, when you successfully lure a woman into a cage, you may discover women have $#@!s too.
> 
> You got anything other than suggesting someone is gay? Is that still supposed to be a negative?


Dude, use your memory. I am a member of one of the few ethno-religio organizations in the US that still have functional intact families. It’s us and the Anabaptists, man. Still going strong. We’ve got an outpost out in Kiwi-land, too — you may have run across us. An apostate (woman, LOL!) was even your Supreme Kiwi Ruler a while back; still is?  And ‘member that I announced my marriage on this very site years ago. You yourself probably congratulated me (unless that would have been toohomophobic for you?  It wasn’t in that Current Year, I think.  Maybe now it probably is. ).

so yeah. My cage is fully operational, bro. Get your life in order and getchoself one, bro. The hedonism schtick will never lead to fulfillment and meaning in life. It’s just stupid. So stupid. So sad.

----------


## H_H

> The part about China is just plain wrong, communism has destroyed their culture, values and morality and they are headed for a collapse.


Sigh. 

What even to say?

I am qualified to have an intelligent opinion about China, for a variety of reasons. You, I think, are not. You are trying to force-fit a mature and historically-aware civilization into a hyper-simplistic Boomer world of make believe where everything is about Communism. 

Let me clue you: Ronald Reagan is dead. 

Let him go. 

He wasn’t so hot when he was alive. 

You don’t need to try to be him, in 2019. 

China is is growing cotton on the moon without even bringing any black slave labor and growing genetically-engineered super-humans back Earth-side.  This is collapse?

Meanwhile in Free USA we spend ka-billions putting on modern art shows for Haitians.  Feeding trannies. And putting starving Hondurans fleeing the brutal Syrian civil war in charge of teaching our children how to do sex. This be freedoms, dawg!

“...Where at least I kno-ow I’m free....”. Grab my hand and sway, bro!  Hold up a lighter.

----------


## H_H

> One day, when you successfully lure a woman into a cage, you may discover women have $#@!s too.
> 
> You got anything other than suggesting someone is gay? Is that still supposed to be a negative?


Also note, friends:   No denial. 

Helmuth knows all and remembers all. 

So review the ole’  back ‘n’ forth:

Idiom:

All white people should feel ashamed and inferior, because
White people use toilet paper, and
I, idiom, find using toilet paper yucky

Helmuth rejoins:
Maybe many normal people might find the things *you* do, like licking butts, to be yucky?

Idiom:

Gay things can never be yucky; that is just homophobic; you can’t say negative things about gayness in Current Year (note: did not receive memo: Current Year ended; we are now living in Next Year.)

Sorry, you gotta step it up, bro. Pretty sure nobody is going to feel using toilet paper is yuckier than licking butts. It’s Next Year.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Sigh. 
> 
> What even to say?
> 
> I am qualified to have an intelligent opinion about China, for a variety of reasons. You, I think, are not. You are trying to force-fit a mature and historically-aware civilization into a hyper-simplistic Boomer world of make believe where everything is about Communism. 
> 
> Let me clue you: Ronald Reagan is dead. 
> 
> Let him go. 
> ...


I didn't defend the state of America at all but China is a Potemkin village with much bigger problems than you seem to think.

----------


## idiom

> Also note, friends:   No denial. 
> 
> Helmuth knows all and remembers all. 
> 
> So review the ole’  back ‘n’ forth:
> 
> Idiom:
> 
> All white people should feel ashamed and inferior, because
> ...


Your claim is that certain white people are genetically incapable of washing their asses, because use of toilet paper instead of a bidet is cultural and culture is genetic.

----------


## idiom

> I am a member of one of the few ethno-religio organizations in the US that still have functional intact families.


Lots of people on this forum have also left abusive religious cults. There is help available when you decide to leave, but we are also pretty polite about letting you do your thing.

At least when I go out in public I am self-aware enough to know I look ridiculous.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Your claim is that certain white people are genetically incapable of washing their asses, because use of toilet paper instead of a bidet is cultural and culture is genetic.


He didn't say all culture was entirely genetic and TP/bidet is much less important than liberty.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Lots of people on this forum have also left abusive religious cults. There is help available when you decide to leave, but we are also pretty polite about letting you do your thing.
> 
> At least when I go out in public I am self-aware enough to know I look ridiculous.


You are the creepy weirdo, it isn't normal people's fault that your cult has taken over the world.

----------


## idiom

> He didn't say all culture was entirely genetic and TP/bidet is much less important than liberty.


Singapore and Hong Kong rank top in the economic freedom indexes. The United States is like 18th or something.

Ergo Chinese are just genetically more inclined to freedom than Americans?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Singapore and Hong Kong rank top in the economic freedom indexes. The United States is like 18th or something.
> 
> Ergo Chinese are just genetically more inclined to freedom than Americans?


Both are extremely authoritarian and they are more socialist than you might think, also I am the one who says that genetics has a limited influence on culture.

----------


## idiom

> Both are extremely authoritarian and they are more socialist than you might think, also I am the one who says that genetics has a limited influence on culture.


Both were British colonies, and infused with British ideas not genes. Now Germany and France both have pretty mixed Genes with England yet are far more authoritarian in their tendencies than Singapore or Hong Kong.

Arguing that genetics is in anyway important reeks of motivated reasoning and agendas outside of the facts.

----------


## H_H

> Lots of people on this forum have also left abusive religious cults. There is help available when you decide to leave, but we are also pretty polite about letting you do your thing.


Ha, Ha!  Ka-zing!  Nice one. You be all:

Whoa; yukkers; I call that a crazy cult!

Yes!  Awesome!  Wanna hook up, honey?

Its cool. Im more tolerant than youll ever be, for better or worse,... probably for worse.  But your OS is totally hosed, kiwi-bro. Its been corrupted. Youve got a trojan. My way is the right way; humans have been doing it for thousands of years. Your way is an insane clown circus, bereft of meaning. 

You our only live once, idiom (its insane Christians are so bad at memes weve never once turned that back around at the loser pleasure-obsessors).  Think about that as you go about your meaning-stripped, debauchery-focused existence. Ya only live once. Whatcha doin wid it?




> At least when I go out in public I am self-aware enough to know I look ridiculous.


Ahh, youre trying so hard to be independent and edgy. Your method to achieve this individuality is to carefully  ever so carefully  go a little past whats acceptable, but not so far off the bell curve you look like a incomprehensible bizarre freak to everyone. Just edgy. Poor idiom. Just wants ta be cool. Im kinda individualistic, too. But my method is to ignore the norms of my society entirely. I just dont care about them. At all. I have no respect for them: I see them as flailing epilisms of a failing loser system. 

So whos the real individualist free thinker, kiwi bra?  Come on, doncha wanna be an free and independent thinker?  All the cool kids are doing it!

----------


## H_H

> Your claim is that certain white people are genetically incapable of washing their asses, because use of toilet paper instead of a bidet is cultural and culture is genetic.


OK, so you are trying to crush me with logic. 

Some of you guys, long-time fans, are having the audacity to say Helmuth how come you never crush it with logic any more like usedalwaysto, now you are just joking all the time, posting nonsenses. 



 (This whole post is just a remake of above video, and you must read it while the video is playing to have proper experience.)


How dare you?  How dare you all, I say!  I am still logical. — I am the LOGICEST!  So here I am.  I have come to do logic. To dish it and spread it. I AM IN THE GAME!

1.  Idiom, first off you are pretending that it is someone other than white people and East Asians who is manufacturing all the bidets on Earth, which is patently ridiculous. And false. Refuted!
2. You are trying to attribute to someone — to me, actually — a genetic explanation for a behavior which clearly cannot be genetic. This is because you are making two false dichotomies layered in each other — a double-layer false dichotomy! Very rare!  Seldom seen in the wild. But I’m gonna dunk ‘em both in one number, ‘cause honey badger don’t care.  First FD: all humans are either biological determinists aka Nazis!, or they are no-such-thing-as-race “I don’t see color” Gnostics willing to disavow reality and their senses in favor of their Spiritual Realm Where negroes are smart, aka Acceptable People. But many  are neither. Dicho  be false. Refuted! Second FD: there’s only genetics or not-biological-at-all. Chinese fortune cookie say today bad news come you in form of new word: Epigenetics. Yes, toilet habits change and adapt too fast to be candidate for genetic explanation. But epigenetics is fast. Like, super fast. Like me. False. Refuted!
3.  Three... three... I feel like there should always be three... Oh yeah: you’re acting like it matters. Bidet vs. toilet + regular showering is a distinction w/I a difference. There’s a happy medium of sanitation, beyond which we find diminishing returns. And lots of ways to achieve that medium: vinegar sponges(Romans), lye soap (us), having a religion that micromanaged which hand you use to wipe (Arabs and other Mohommedans), etc. It really doesn’t matter. Except to people who lick butts. But one should not lick butts. Ergo: false. Refuted!

So there you go, mine logic bros. Don’t ever say I can’t do logic. I’m a Leet lodger. So eat it!

----------


## idiom

"My way is the right way; humans have been doing it for thousands of years."
"But my method is to ignore the norms of my society entirely. I just don’t care about them."

Def a "leet lodger" and edgy memer..

----------


## Swordsmyth

> "My way is the right way; humans have been doing it for thousands of years."
> "But my method is to ignore the norms of my society entirely. I just don’t care about them."
> 
> Def a "leet lodger" and edgy memer..


He does what his intelligence and instincts lead him to do without caring about what other people think and that results in behavior that is like all the other people who did the same thing for thousands of years.

You care about what other people think and seek to defy them and rebel against the norm, you are controlled by what other people think.

----------


## idiom

> He does what his intelligence and instincts lead him to do without caring about what other people think and that results in behavior that is like all the other people who did the same thing for thousands of years.
> 
> You care about what other people think and seek to defy them and rebel against the norm, you are controlled by what other people think.


Its all the statists who are the true anarchists.

How many people pick their religion after critical reflection, and how many just go with the one their parents gave em and think it obviously the only true option?

----------


## H_H

> "My way is the right way; humans have been doing it for thousands of years."
> 
> "But my method is to ignore the norms of my society entirely. I just don’t care about them."
> 
> Defs a "leet lodger".




Embrace it, brah. 

*The Rebel of the Twenty-First Century Will Be Traditionalist.* 

Or

_New Reb is Old Fash_. 

A sharp knife is actually safer, did you know that?

most imports: did you watch the vid?


Please tell me you at least watched the vid. Don’t rob yourself of joy. You only live once.

----------


## idiom

> Please tell me you at least watched the vid. Don’t rob yourself of joy. You only live once.


Pewds is leading the charge in the destruction of everything traditional.

Tell me though, were your parents members of your religion?

----------


## H_H

> Its all the statists who are the true anarchists.


Ha!

There’s some troof dair, brah. 

One upon a time, there was a group of little girls and boys who were naughty. They were really very, very naughty and loved nothing more than thinking up new ways to be naughty. 

Well, now that last is not true exactly, for they did not ever invent their own naughty games, they repeated ones they had been told about and shown around the Official Campfire — all of which were from an ancient time of Great Wisdom known reverently as the Nein-ting-sex-tees.

Now, the entirety of the trillion-dollar Official Campfire industry was owned, staffed, and controlled by the Tribal Elders and Medicine Men. These Eldren and these Meditrics have carefully indoctrinated the naughty children with the Right and Proper way to be naughty, (as indeed they controlled all of the tribe’s thinking, using the best cognitive manipulation techniques, whoops I mean sorceries, that wampum could buy).  And the children dutifully obeyed, for truth be told they wanted to be naughty only because they really wanted to be good, and they had been told from toddling on their mothers’ knees, that the best way to be good was to be naughty... in the very certain way, that is. And none other.

So, the very naughty boys and girls formed a group called Anti-Fash. It was very edgy. It beat up trash cans and egged women. They were fighting The Man. They were speaking truth to Power. They were, of course, shills for the Tribal Elders, as has been explained. But that was as it should be. 

There was was no contradiction. 

The End. 

And the Moral of the Story Is:

Naughty’s mighty lofty if you’re just an N.P.C.
But a Player?  Aspire higher; lift thine head and seek to _see_!

----------


## H_H

> Pewds is leading the charge in the destruction of everything traditional.
> 
> Tell me though, were your parents members of your religion?


So does that mean you watched it?  It is very important for me to know YOU MUST ANSWAR MY QUESTSHUN!

----------


## H_H

> Ha, Ha!  Ka-zing!  Nice one. You be all:


And just to again recap our respective stances, idiom,

Me:



You:



You you know that’s true, idiom. And you, like me, believe in being totally honest, right?  It’s not like I’m the only honest one in our conversation — you too are super committed to the truth and being honest with yourself and with all of us RPF readers. Right?  So you’ll readily admit this, right?

:^)

----------


## H_H

> The entire point of this thread was to reveal that the real issue at hand is genetics, despite many, many attempts to obfuscate it by claiming that the issue is culture and not race.  Thanks for playing.


And while I await a (hopefully) rip-roaring and uproarious post from Down Under-Down-Under, I will again bring things back to keep your thread on point.

The bearing that biology has on everything we (having biological bodies) do is indisputable, and so simple and self-evident that it is easy for even young children to understand.



It takes Big Brained Nibba Growed-ups to come up with convoluted semantic mental gymnastics to deny the obvious and simple and observable truths of the matter.

My side-kick Wonka is driving this home like a mad man.  There is no middle ground.  Any middle ground any of you was trying to stake out is incoherent.  It was incoherent in Current Year, and it is even more incoherent now, in Next Year.  There are only two options:

0. Being a socially acceptable person with socially acceptable opinions
1. Believing that heritability functions in human beings, as it does in other reproducing biological organisms

Those are your options.  Some of you (_Swordsmyth_.....) are trying to stake out a position 1/2.

1/2. Believing that yes, different people in different races _happen_ to be measurably different at the moment, but that could be cured.  So we have to be racist in our immigration policy right now (and our income distribution, and college admissions, and number of black CEOs, and, really, everything), but don't worry, someday.... someday.  We'll cure it.  We'll cure it with *culture*!  I'm not really racist.  At all!

And I understand.  Anyone trying this One Weird Trick is surely a right-wing Boomer, a group to whom it is of paramount importance to be Not a Racist.  And so fine.  You're never going to change that.  That's deep in the substrate of your soul.

But obviously it's only fair for everyone else who is not a Boomer to point and laugh at that and to form more rational and defensible opinions.

----------


## H_H

> Pewds is leading the charge in the destruction of everything traditional.


Also, let me use this sentence of yours as a jumping-off to something I want to say.

You see, I am interested in creating a future for my children and grandchildren.  Actually creating it.
I am _not_ interested in just being a pathetic loser.  Whining about good old days.  (See, loser kind is the only kind of traditionalist you're familiar with, so it's only natural you'd be confused).

There's a difference, see?
Do you see it?
Not having children, you may not see it.  But let me, then, explain.

Victory matters.  Success matters.  "Winning," as the American Emperor puts it: matters.  It's, like, the difference between winning and losing.

And so if you want to win, you have to be culturally relevant.  "Ya cain't fight a culture war if'n ye ain't got culture" as El Neil Smith usedta say.  If you just stay aloof from everything, like, say, the Amish (that's an ascetic Anabaptist group we have in the States), you are irrelevant. No, you gotta participate, take sides in conflicts.  You either:



or you:



So, you say Lord PewDiePie is _"Gonna Destroy Trad!"_ or some such nonsense.  Right.  A), as if you would know -- are you nine years old?  I am perpetually nine years old, and so I most assuredly do know -- I don't need my finger, my pulse is right there along with 'em.  He's hilarious.  I love him.  But B) In high-profile culturally-relevant conflict PewDiePie vs. Horrible India Music Video Channel T-Series, whom am I going to side with?  In another conflict PewDiePie vs. Disney Corporation, whom am I going to side with?  In PewDiePie vs. Youtube-Google(Wojcicki-Brin)?  No contest, bros.

Butbutbbut, says idiom, PewDiePie is not Amish!  He is, like, swearing and wearing headphones and sometimes shaving his facial hair!  He is anti-trad!  Nothing trad about playing video games!

Yeah right dude.  Trust me when I say I have thought this through a lot more than you.  PewDiePie is True and Good and is the Rightful Lord of the Internet.  Full stop.

*Actual Success*.  For *Real Children.* Not
Pathetic *Rear-Guard Action*.  With *Guaranteed Failure*.


“I don’t wish to abide in a worldtrack where my friends are all dead,” I said. *“Take me back!”

*

*“There is no taking, and there is no back,” Fraa Jad replied coolly.
“There is only going, and forward.”*

----------


## idiom

Same religion as your parents then?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> And while I await a (hopefully) rip-roaring and uproarious post from Down Under-Down-Under, I will again bring things back to keep your thread on point.
> 
> The bearing that biology has on everything we (having biological bodies) do is indisputable, and so simple and self-evident that it is easy for even young children to understand.
> 
> 
> 
> It takes Big Brained Nibba Growed-ups to come up with convoluted semantic mental gymnastics to deny the obvious and simple and observable truths of the matter.
> 
> My side-kick Wonka is driving this home like a mad man.  There is no middle ground.  Any middle ground any of you was trying to stake out is incoherent.  It was incoherent in Current Year, and it is even more incoherent now, in Next Year.  There are only two options:
> ...


I'm much too young to be a Boomer and as I told you above I would be perfectly willing to embrace racism if it were shown to be true.
(And I am all for allowing the required studies)

Your example of dogs does demonstrates the point that different genetics can result in widely varying traits but dogs are also an extreme example, very few animals demonstrate as much variation as dogs do.

In the end do the differences between your position and mine really matter?
We both want to design our nation's immigration around the behavior of different groups in relation to liberty and we will both end up with the same results, meanwhile I may be able to get more people to agree to my position which will make implementing and maintaining the policies we desire much easier.

----------


## H_H

> YUU MERST ACKSHER MINE QUENSHUN!!


Sigh.  OK idiom.  Fine.  There're, like, twenty questions floating out there outstanding from me to you, all of which you are going to ignore like a lame sauce, but I must answer your one as if it's some great interesting thing.  Fine.


What was the original question, anyway?  Let me go back and see.....
OK, here we go:





> How many people pick their gender after critical reflection, and how many just go with the one their parents gave em and think it obviously the only true option?


I will readily admit your point, idiom: I observe that the vast majority of "people" (NPCs?) are extremely impressionable and easily influenced, and statistically at least a goodly percentage of them just stick with the sex their parents gave them and that they were raised in.


So we agree.





> Originally Posted by H_H
> 
> 
> I am a member of one of the few ethno-religio organizations in the US that still have functional intact families.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me though, were your parents members of your ethnicity?


Alas, it's embarrassing to admit, because I want to think of myself as such a free thinker -- and I want *you*, idiom, to think of me as one; that's so important to me -- but it's true: I am the same ethnicity as my parents.


But I want you to know, I am not like the rest of those people you were talking about and whom you make fun of.  I think for myself!  I really do!


On the matter of my sex, yes, it's true that I have chosen to be male and that is, in fact, the sex that I was raised as.  But that doesn't mean I didn't question it!  It doesn't mean I didn't critically examine it and explore all the other possibilities!  It means that after objectively and carefully weighing all the options, I came to the conclusion that the sex I was born with was the right one.


But I have read books written by other sexes, such as females.  And Mohammed.  And Dave Barry.  I have even read material written by whatever gender you are, namely your posts to me.  It just didn't persuade me.  So I am very well-informed and I could have changed to any of these, I simply chose not to, due not to conformity or brain-washing but to my own empowered self.


And it's the same thing with my ethnicity.  After researching all the ethnicities out there, the evidence was clear: my ethnicity is the best one.  And so I chose to continue in it.  Now I know what you're thinking: "Helmuth, don't you think it's an unbelievable coincidence that you just *happened* to be born into the One True Ethnicity?"  And I know, right?  But it is a coincidence.  If I, in my researches, had found another ethnicity turned out to the be One True one, I would have converted.  No question.  That's how objective I am.  It just happened that the ethnicity my parents raised me as was the right and best one all along.


So in conclusion, while you are right that I have ended up keeping the sex and ethnicity I grew up with, you are wrong in your insinuation that I did so merely because of inertia or lack of free-thinking or anything other than this, the truth: that I am super-duper free thinking and chose these things after careful and open-minded consideration of all the alternatives.

I hope that answars your quetshun.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Same religion as your parents then?


So what if he is? 

Everyone believes things that can't be proved (or that can only be proved if you presuppose _other_ things that can't be proved).

Some of those things will be things that their parents (or peers) also believed.

And some of _those_ things will be believed only as a consequence of the fact that their parents (or peers) also believed them.

But, again ... so what?

----------


## H_H

> I'm much too young to be a Boomer and as I told you above I would be perfectly willing to embrace racism if it were shown to be true.
> (And I am all for allowing the required studies)


 Right on; well, I stand corrected.
You do read like one, though.  Perhaps that's your artistic intention; if so, bravo, you have captured the voice.




> Your example of dogs does demonstrates the point that different genetics can result in widely varying traits but dogs are also an extreme example, very few animals demonstrate as much variation as dogs do.


 Uhh, yeah, except for.... _all_ the ones that humans have selectively breederated!  Cats!  Chickens!  Corn on the Cob!  We can turn foxes into dogs in about 20 years, did you know that?  Look at cows: do you know how many different breeds of cow there are?  And they are all very, very different!  Believe me!  You see them from a distance and think they are all looking about the same.  But they are being not even close.

Have you heard the term "high-brow"?  It's based on physiognomy.  These people had a different look, a much higher, larger forehead.  The elite families of Europe, the lords and ladies and royalty, may actually have succeeded in forking the species, the breed they created was so different in cognitive ability and temperament.

Anyway...




> In the end do the differences between your position and mine really matter?


 Yes, because the truth matters.  I'll leave you with an excerpt from a conversation between two very milquetoast alt-lite people.  If they can say it, you can, too (though not on RPF).

Jordan Peterson: "So IQ is a particularly ugly aspect of science because the IQ the IQ literature reveals that which no one would want to be the case which is that there are profound and virtually irremediable differences in people’s cognitive performance and that those differences have a very a very solid biological and heritable basis. No one wants to hear that. They don’t want to hear that it’s biological, they don’t want to hear that it’s heritable, they don’t want to hear it’s permanent, they don’t want to hear that it’s irremediable and that it actually has a practical consequence and no wonder they don’t want to hear it."

Stephan Molyneux: “And even worse they don’t want to hear that it differs between genders and ethnicities that is to me one of the most painful things that I’ve ever learned in my life is is this kind of information it is one of the great heartbreaks when it comes to the dream of pure egalitarianism and that is I think even harder it’s an even hotter pill for people to swallow.”

----------


## H_H

> Jordan Peterson: "So IQ is a particularly ugly aspect of science because the IQ the IQ literature reveals that which no one would want to be the case which is that there are profound and virtually irremediable differences in people’s cognitive performance and that those differences have a very a very solid biological and heritable basis. No one wants to hear that. They don’t want to hear that it’s biological, they don’t want to hear that it’s heritable, they don’t want to hear it’s permanent, they don’t want to hear that it’s irremediable and that it actually has a practical consequence and no wonder they don’t want to hear it."
> 
> Stephan Molyneux: “And even worse they don’t want to hear that it differs between genders and ethnicities that is to me one of the most painful things that I’ve ever learned in my life is is this kind of information it is one of the great heartbreaks when it comes to the dream of pure egalitarianism and that is I think even harder it’s an even hotter pill for people to swallow.”


And of course, for the mods: *I disavow!  I disavow!*  Almost forgot that -- whoops.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Right on; well, I stand corrected.
> You do read like one, though.  Perhaps that's your artistic intention; if so, bravo, you have captured the voice.
> 
>  Uhh, yeah, except for.... _all_ the ones that humans have selectively breederated!  Cats!  Chickens!  Corn on the Cob!  We can turn foxes into dogs in about 20 years, did you know that?  Look at cows: do you know how many different breeds of cow there are?  And they are all very, very different!  Believe me!  You see them from a distance and think they are all looking about the same.  But they are being not even close.
> 
> Have you heard the term "high-brow"?  It's based on physiognomy.  These people had a different look, a much higher, larger forehead.  The elite families of Europe, the lords and ladies and royalty, may actually have succeeded in forking the species, the breed they created was so different in cognitive ability and temperament.
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> ...


I know that there are provable differences between the average IQ of different groups but it has NOT been proven that the average IQ of any given group can't be changed by any number of factors, in fact there is evidence that it can be changed, the big questions are how much it can be changed and what factors can cause the change, I would absolutely support research to answer those questions and I would totally accept the answers no matter what they happened to be.
I also absolutely support basing policy on the facts as they are in relation to various different groups.

The only place you and I disagree is about what has been proven and what hasn't in regard to potential future changes and as long as policy is based on the current facts at the time that isn't an important difference.

----------


## H_H

> The only place you and I disagree is about what has been proven and what hasn't in regard to potential future changes and as long as policy is based on the current facts at the time that isn't an important difference.


Well that may be so.  

OK then.

----------


## idiom

> So what if he is? 
> 
> Everyone believes things that can't be proved (or that can only be proved if you presuppose _other_ things that can't be proved).
> 
> Some of those things will be things that their parents (or peers) also believed.
> 
> And some of _those_ things will be believed only as a consequence of the fact that their parents (or peers) also believed them.
> 
> But, again ... so what?


If a particular opinion is extremely important to you and you are very preachy about it, you should have better reasons than "Its the first opinion I encountered and I am sticking with it"

It is an emotional argument rather than a logical one.

Note he extends the argument of not questioning the sect his parents plopped him into further into not questioning how man or women should act, not questions who a society should be structured, what parts of ones culture are good or bad or if they should be changed, sticking with the language your were born into etc.

Then acting like this is heroic and noble and well thought through.

Its why all the the replies are emotional and nonsensical. There is nothing there but an unquestioned existence.

Its fine to have a faith that isn't proved, in fact if it is proved its not faith. However to have it because your parents had it is not an argument. Its quite different from examining the world, or scripture, or having a revelation, and either joining or founding a sect based on well anything other than a default that is never questioned.

----------


## idiom

> Now I know what you're thinking: "Helmuth, don't you think it's an unbelievable coincidence that you just *happened* to be born into the One True Everything?"  And I know, right?  But it is a coincidence.
> 
> I hope that answars your quetshun.


Never got past the stage of thinking your parents are right about literally everything, probably down to which town is the best to live in out all the towns on Earth, never even need to try living in others. Daddy knows best.

----------


## H_H

> Never got past the stage of thinking your parents are right about literally everything, probably down to which town is the best to live in out all the towns on Earth, never even need to try living in others. Daddy knows best.


Wow, you are so bad at this game.

Idiom, in this thread I have been very clearly esoteric, eclectic, and unpredictable.

While you, by the way, have been tedious, pedantic, and boring.  To me, anyway.  Your creativity has been bugger all.  Nothin' but bubble & squeak.

But anyway, anyone posting the kind of, as you say "emotional and nonsensical"  hilarious stuff that you have seen coming from my direction is clearly utterly unconcerned with having too high a level of conformity.

Or, actually, it would probably be more true to say has been for his whole life way, way over-concerned, way more than normal people, probably to an unhealthy level (see, the freak  questions even his questioning!), but is certainly not concerned about any assessments about it coming from someone the likes of you.

No offense.

By the way, what is going on in that picture?  Is that Jordan Peterson's head?  Getting milk poured on it?  Well, probably it's something perverted and in that case I don't want to know.  But if not, let me know.

Anyway, let me know what even is your point with this tedious "you say you are part of an ethno-religio group, but are your _parents_ part of it too?  :O :O" thing, so that I can play along.  I am perfectly willing to step into whatever trap you think you have set, if it'll be fun.  Promise me you'll have something interesting to say at the end of it?  Because you have been distinctly less-entertaining-than-expected so far.

----------


## H_H

> So what if he is? 
> 
> Everyone believes things that can't be proved (or that can only be proved if you presuppose _other_ things that can't be proved).
> 
> Some of those things will be things that their parents (or peers) also believed.
> 
> And some of _those_ things will be believed only as a consequence of the fact that their parents (or peers) also believed them.
> 
> But, again ... so what?


Well, to be advocate of... is it devil or God at this point?... anyway,

I think there _is_ a "so what," or at least there could be, in the hands of anyone with anything interesting or original to say.

Because it is OBVIOUSLY true that everybody kind of just believes stuff and doesn't question it.  That seems to just be a feature of the hand we've been dealt.  And because it's obvious it's not really interesting to try to TEDIOUSLY point it out.  And yet, it _is_ a pretty interesting phenom, and to discuss and ponder why it is so is a very interesting topic.  And also discussing how to address it, or combat it, or harness it for good instead of evil is a topic ripe with fascination and possibilities, very relevant to people with an interest (like you and me and idiom) in altering the social political order in some way.

idiom thinks (maybe) that parents are the biggest mind-control factor, but I rather think that bigger authority figures, pheromones, peers, and the biggest auth fig of them all: the fabric of the whole society which surrounds one, I think those are bigger factors, far eclipsing (especially in the past hundred years) whatever meager mind-control influence parents still have.

Anyway, he's only thinking of religion, I guess, but you have rightly broadened the net to bring in a truer catch.  All belief system is religion.  Really, so is all human action (etymologically -- the *lig*aments that bind together a life).  It's all religion.  It's all a search for meaning.  The current ruling religion's answer is that there is no meaning, just ugliness and randomness, but that's an answer and a meaning, too.  And we may never know all the answers.  But I for one reject fear and will try.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Well, to be advocate of... is it devil or God at this point?... anyway,
> 
> I think there _is_ a "so what" [...]


I think there is, too. Several, probably.

Perhaps I'll expound further upon your reply or idiom's. Or perhaps not. We'll see.

I was just using the "so what" rhetoric as a way of being an advocate _agent provocateur_ on behalf of ... whomever ...

----------


## idiom

> Well, to be advocate of... is it devil or God at this point?... anyway,
> 
> I think there _is_ a "so what," or at least there could be, in the hands of anyone with anything interesting or original to say.
> 
> Because it is OBVIOUSLY true that everybody kind of just believes stuff and doesn't question it.  That seems to just be a feature of the hand we've been dealt.  And because it's obvious it's not really interesting to try to TEDIOUSLY point it out.  And yet, it _is_ a pretty interesting phenom, and to discuss and ponder why it is so is a very interesting topic.  And also discussing how to address it, or combat it, or harness it for good instead of evil is a topic ripe with fascination and possibilities, very relevant to people with an interest (like you and me and idiom) in altering the social political order in some way.
> 
> idiom thinks (maybe) that parents are the biggest mind-control factor, but I rather think that bigger authority figures, pheromones, peers, and the biggest auth fig of them all: the fabric of the whole society which surrounds one, I think those are bigger factors, far eclipsing (especially in the past hundred years) whatever meager mind-control influence parents still have.
> 
> Anyway, he's only thinking of religion, I guess, but you have rightly broadened the net to bring in a truer catch.  All belief system is religion.  Really, so is all human action (etymologically -- the *lig*aments that bind together a life).  It's all religion.  It's all a search for meaning.  The current ruling religion's answer is that there is no meaning, just ugliness and randomness, but that's an answer and a meaning, too.  And we may never know all the answers.  But I for one reject fear and will try.


Religion is such a tiny arbitrary surface level phenomenon and you haven't even challenged that.

Yet you are so sure about everything else.

----------


## H_H

> Religion is such a tiny arbitrary surface level phenomenon and you haven't even challenged that.
> 
> Yet you are so sure about everything else.


First sentence: I have no idea what that means. Seriously. You are going to have to dumb it down for us stupid people. You’re tapping out a song I don’t know. If it’s a movie reference, I haven’t seen it, mate. 

Second sentence:  Oh yeah, man. You’ve got me figured out, that’s for sure. All figured out. 

Maybe I too am tap-tap-tapping: “Come on!  Isn’t it obvious?  Jingle All the Way!”  So let me help you out, mate: Irony. Sarcasm. Tongue in cheek. Satire. Go back and re-skim. Now are you getting it?

Back to the first sentence, since you’re no longer pursuing your parent thread (and after I asked you so nicely to explain it!) but clearly want to discuss it, or inspire me to challenge it, or something, I am willing to comply. 

What would you like to discuss?  Which religion?  Which holy book?  I’ll discuss it with you. And I promise I won’t look anything up on Wikipedia. If I’ve never read the holy book, I’ll tell you. But,.... you might be surprised.

----------


## H_H

> I think there is, too. Several, probably.
> 
> Perhaps I'll expound further upon your reply or idiom's. Or perhaps not. We'll see.
> 
> I was just using the "so what" rhetoric as a way of being an advocate _agent provocateur_ on behalf of ... whomever ...




Whomever indeed. 

What if we could figure out the pheromone that would make people question everything  (and thus become ultra-paranoid nut cases ala Uncle Ted Kazinski)?  Should we seed the clouds tomorrow?

----------


## H_H

BTW I like you, idiom. If I’ve been too agro in my needling of you, I’ll lay off. But trying to counter-needle me about being too conformist (in my religious thought, of all things!) is not going to work. What would work, let’s see.... You could criticize my writing (too wordy!) or my work ethic, or my not being a billionaire yet (even though you guys no longer let American billionaires buy their way into your country anyway, hosing that plan).  Those would probably hit close enough to home to touch a nerve. 

I just like having real conversations. If you’ve got to get back at me first, take your shot.

----------


## H_H

Well, @idiom, _are you?_

----------


## idiom

And the statist comes out, with "think of the children".

After a post about white people doing white things. Gonna purge all the white people with the wrong genetic culture?

----------


## H_H

> And the statist comes out


 

YEAH BABY!

The State needs to Stop all these stinking people from being Politically Correct!  I know the State is, currently, the main agent actively campaigning to prevent people from being Politically Correct.  But it needs to AMP IT UP!  Just look at this heart-rending picture I posted!  There is still Political Correctness out there.  And we need to STOMP IT OUT, and that means, obviously: WE NEED STATISM!





> with "think of the children".


  No.  Please don't.  I beg of you, that you, personally, idiom, do NOT think of children.

Please, please, _please_ stop thinking of children.

What's the youngest one you've done?  Sixteen?  Twelve?




> After a post about white people doing white things. Gonna purge all the white people with the wrong genetic culture?


  Indeed.  Being homosexual is genetic.  That's why it's gone from 1% to 15% of the population in two generations.  Wait, wut?

----------


## H_H

> What's the youngest one you've done?  Sixteen?  Twelve?


Oh, and for clarification: this isn't an accusation, just an honest, friendly question.  Feel free to answer it or not as you choose.  I'm certainly not one to get all hung up on whether people answer personal questions I pose to them.  Unlike....    Maybe you want to bare all and tell us all about the details of your intimate life, like SuzAnimal regarding Mr. Animal, or eduardo regarding his g/f-now-wife.  Or, maybe you want to be all secretive, like oh, I don't know... Fire11 let's say.  Whatever floats your boat.  But I do think lots of people would really enjoy learning about the cool sexual life of a hip, non-binary LGBT being such as yourself.

So feel free to spill!  Answer with as much or as little detail as you like!

You could even make a denial, denying ever doing sex things with underage boys, if you want to do that route.  Ha, ha!  And probably some of us might believe you!  One never knows.  There's always the outliers.

----------


## H_H

> Gonna purge all the white people with the wrong genetic culture?


Oh, I almost forgot to answer your question.  Because I do answer your questions (albeit sometimes in a manner that I know will break the 30 point rule and thus be incomprehensible gibberish to your brain).

Am I going to purge all of the Persons of a White Persuasion if they have the wrong Genetic Culture?

Let's see: What is a Genetic Culture?  I guess it is just "all culture" -- your way of cutely both accusing and refuting in just two words me of having the idea that culture is rooted in genetics.

But do I?

Whatever, close enough.  I think that genetics do exist, and that different races, ethnicities, tribes, and even family lines do behave differently, and believing obviously true *facts* such as that is more than enough to convict me in any court of law of Heresy and Blasphemy.  So why quibble?  I'll roll wit da straw, dog.

So these homeboys be white, but they be all messed up in the head.  So do I purge them?

Well I personally am not going to purge anyone.  I mean, I probably live in Nigeria or something.  I have nothing to do with that.  But as a prediction?  I would say yes.  At some point in the K-shift, which I believe and pray is now underway, people will get fed up with the antics of certain groups, such as cool and awesome LGBT members.  They will purge them, yes.  99% of them will be purged "spiritually."  Internally.  They will choose to stop being cool and awesome and become square Neanderthal heterosexuals instead.  This will be largely because the 1% who do not will get thrown off of rooftops.  Obviously I cannot endorse this behavior -- for one thing innocent pedestrians could be sprayed with AIDS blood in a very unsanitary manner -- but it is what it is.  I am just predicting the behavior of others, lamentable though it will be.  For the other thing because effective technologies will probably be developed to reverse the conditions of the sexually impaired via amygdala-strengthening exercises.  You could start self-medicating today, if you want: just watching an hour a day of gore videos might do it!  Beheadings in glorious 4K!  If after a few months of that regimen you feel no change, perhaps more real-life danger and fear is in order.  Take up MMA.  Go hike to Dome Argus.  Climb Kanchenjunga.

Purge that gay!  Because one way or another: *it will be purged.*

----------


## H_H

.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Then adoption of non-white children by whites is the best possible method of cultural preservation.
> 
> Is there a reason why there aren't any alt-right personalities advocating for this?


Only culture IS genetic. Not sure why some can not accept this.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Well, @idiom, _are you?_



And then, for no reason....Hitler was elected.

----------


## pcosmar

> And then, for no reason....Hitler was elected.


Folks like you Voted for him.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Folks like you Voted for him.


You really have no idea how bad Weimar was, do you?

----------


## pcosmar

> You really have no idea how bad Weimar was, do you?


I really don't care.. How bad it was,,  it is no excuse.

This country should have never been involved...with anything in Europe.. first or second.

Involvement has been Wholly detrimental..

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> I really don't care.. How bad it was,,  it is no excuse.
> 
> This country should have never been involved...with anything in Europe.. first or second.
> 
> Involvement has been Wholly detrimental..


So you do not see how having hyper inflation render your savings worthless, your wages pointless, the shafting of Germany after WW1 striping it of its manufacturer industries resulting in millions being out of work, communists trying to overthrow the government, attacking murdering anyone who does not agree with them, your sister, mother, wife or daughter having to whore themselves out to afford food, your son, brother, father chasing opium or cocaine to make their lives liveable, Internationalists buying up everything for pennies on the dollar, looting the nation to their benefit, sickcos claiming "gender is a construct" and that little boys can become little girls with the right methods (funny, all of that sounds oddly similar)....You do not see how that hellish landscape could result in people want to elect someone who will put down the insane and put reason back in charge of the affairs of men?

http://www.americanfreedomunion.com/...imar-republic/

Without question we should have stayed out, if anything we should have hanged the board of the Fed, burned it down, and revoked its charter.

----------


## TheCount

> And then, for no reason....Hitler was elected.


You're not a very good Nazi.  Hitler was not elected.

----------

